# coding Speed Limit Display



## jczy1993 (Aug 1, 2015)

It's the same thing,no need kafas


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

jczy1993 said:


> It's the same thing,no need kafas


And where did you acquire that emulator?


----------



## jczy1993 (Aug 1, 2015)

Got it from TaoBao .






I think this will be available on eBay soon


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

with this emulator, do you think we can still flash the ecu without removing it?


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

*ask*



jczy1993 said:


> Got it from TaoBao .
> View attachment 524553
> I think this will be available on eBay soon


I was searching that in TAo BAo and i couldn´t found it.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> KAFAS is mandatory. Cars with KAFAS1, at least in Europe, can get SLI, without a 7E FSC Code. All newer cars with KAFAS2 must have a 7E FSC Code too.
> 
> There is no coding that I know of that will allow Map only SLI Data to present in Kombi. Car Systems / Custom Retrofit Garage has developed an SLI Emulator to do so though, and I just received mine 2 days ago for testing purposes. So hopefully over the next week I will be able to install and test it.


Hey Shawn, did you have a chance to install and try this emulator yet?
I have a general question. Is this hardware emulator something easy to install, or does it require advanced knowledge? Will this emulator replace completely the need of a KEFAS2 camera and FSC 7E code, meaning, will this emulator itself be enough to have Map DB spped limit info displayed in KOMBI?
Thanks a lot man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hey Shawn, did you have a chance to install and try this emulator yet?
> I have a general question. Is this hardware emulator something easy to install, or does it require advanced knowledge? Will this emulator replace completely the need of a KEFAS2 camera and FSC 7E code, meaning, will this emulator itself be enough to have Map DB spped limit info displayed in KOMBI?
> Thanks a lot man!


No, I ran into trouble flashing my 6WB, which I wanted to do first. I will try again this weekend.

Yes, no KAFAS is needed. Install requires tapping 4 wires on Kombi or ZGW.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I ran into trouble flashing my 6WB, which I wanted to do first. I will try again this weekend.
> 
> Yes, no KAFAS is needed. Install requires tapping 4 wires on Kombi or ZGW.


Thank you very much Shawn, good luck with your 6WB installation, looks like a great looking dashboard...getting jealous over here


----------



## ViperX (Jul 9, 2015)

Im really interested in this too, could you post up the link from taobao as i cant find it there
Thanks


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

viperx said:


> im really interested in this too, could you post up the link from taobao as i cant find it there
> thanks


+1


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

ViperX said:


> Im really interested in this too, could you post up the link from taobao as i cant find it there
> Thanks


http://world.taobao.com/item/521226...&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-10216256761.6.g0KBvb


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

or here: http://customretrofit.ro/navigation-retrofits/bmw-speed-limit-info-activator


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, no KAFAS is needed. Install requires tapping 4 wires on Kombi or ZGW.


Is it possible to see pictures? Is it a difficult install for a noob like me?
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Is it possible to see pictures? Is it a difficult install for a noob like me?
> Thanks:thumbup:


When I install it, I will take pictures.


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

Shawn
I'm looking forward to your feedback/pictures of this install also...


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

bmguy said:


> Shawn
> I'm looking forward to your feedback/pictures of this install also...


+1 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

Interested as well! where does the hardware mount? and if successful will the speed limit info show on our HUD?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Adapter requires power and must tap the fa-can wires. Can be installed next to ZGW where fa-can wires are on pins 1 and 2 of the small connector and power is easily accesible at the obd port for example or at the back of the instrument cluster and can tap power and fa-can wires of the cluster itself. 
Once kombi/dkombi and cic/nbt is coded with option 8TH (Speed Limit Info), display of SLI can be selected on cluster and/or HUD from navigation menu.


----------



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks! I'm going to see how Shawn makes out with the installation and go from there. I don't think I'm savvy you enough without some sort of guide though as well unfortunately.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

I can speak only for our "box", there is no interferance with any of the car systems. We installed already in Fxx with LDW, ACC, TLC, standard cluster, 6WA and 6WB.
Also, our box has dual functionality as it can be configured by internal dip switch to activate 7E FSC code if KAFAS2 is installed.
So it can be used as a stand alone map based SLI device for cars without KAFAS or as KAFAS2 SLI 7E FSC code activator if a used KAFAS2 ECU is retrofited with pre-loaded 7E FSC from donor car.


----------



## ViperX (Jul 9, 2015)

After some research heres what ive managed to find. FOLLOW AT YOUR OWN RISK, I WILL NOT BE HELD LIABLE AS THIS IS FOR INFORMATION PURPOSES ONLY

Locate the wiring connector to the kombi and remove it









Remove the small connector thats inside of it


















Locate the wires, i believe 
Pin 1-Power 
Pin 7-Ground 
Pin 6- CAN High 
Pin 12-CAN Low










The SLI adapter has four wires, connect 
Pin 1-Power 
Pin 2-Ground 
Pin 3-CAN High 
Pin 4-CAN Low










VO code 8TH and activate


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi neo_andresson and Shawn,
On this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624810&page=11
Original quote from Shawn: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9224899&postcount=254
He has Pro Nav with NBT and latest 2015 Australia NEXT map. The problem is BMW did not license SLI Map Data, so it is blocked in Australia.

Shawn confirm that Australia map did not have SLI data, so your hardware will NOT work with Australia maps, right?
If so, of course China solution won't work as well.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

I am not 100% sure SLI data is missing in Australia NEXT map.
We could not test yet in a live car driving in Australia.
Anybody willing to test it can do so, if not working can return the adapter for a refund.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Where can i find the kombi if i have the nbt after 2013? I have no kombi isn't it?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

you have kombi or dkombi


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

neo_andersson said:


> I am not 100% sure SLI data is missing in Australia NEXT map.
> We could not test yet in a live car driving in Australia.
> Anybody willing to test it can do so, if not working can return the adapter for a refund.


check my email, i was about to put order, but asked more about another product so I could save on shipping.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

secany said:


> Hi neo_andresson and Shawn,
> On this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624810&page=11
> Original quote from Shawn: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9224899&postcount=254
> He has Pro Nav with NBT and latest 2015 Australia NEXT map. The problem is BMW did not license SLI Map Data, so it is blocked in Australia.
> ...


To clarify, BMW not license Australia SLI Data; however, I do not know if a) SLI Data is missing from map or b) SLI Data is present, and blocked. So if the latter is true, then Adapter would work if SLI Data can be unblocked.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> you have kombi or dkombi


Thanks and where can i find it?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

You dont need Smart Opener. In you car this option can be installed with OEM parts and coded.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> You dont need Smart Opener. In you car this option can be installed with OEM parts and coded.


How difficult is the installation?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

you are asking for smart opener option or speed limit info?


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Speed limit info


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

what car you have? you have kafas or not?


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Neo, can ask, if my car dont have camera, LDW, ACC and TLC, can this work ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, this adapters uses speed limit data embedded in navigation map and display it on cluster and head up display (if car has HUD). 
BMW map for your area (premium or next) MUST contain speed limit data. So far we tested with Europe and North America maps which we now know for sure contains sli data. I see you are located in Singapore so i dont know if Singapore map has SLI. If BMW officially sell the Speed Limit Info option in your country(8TH) this means map has sli data, so this adapter will work in your car. What you must have for this to work is an F series BMW or E70/E71 with professional navigation either CIC or NBT.


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks. Ordered.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

My car dont have HUD, and i saw some cars in singapore do have SLI in singapore. 

Can PM the installation manual to confirm whether my car can be installed pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Neo, mine is a F32 with NBT, can offer the price pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny320 (May 8, 2015)

Well guys, I got this installed and it works great!

I was planning on making a guide but the process was pretty simple. I installed mine by removing the instrument cluster on my '15 F80 M3. There are 2 hex screws that have to be removed at the inner top of the cluster and after that I was able to pull the instrument cluster out. Once I had access to that back I noted the 3 plugs and unplugged them and was then able to remove the instrument cluster and set it aside so I had full access to the wire bundles. (see pic) Also to note, the one wire bundle covering was attached to the back of the instrument cluster by a plastic hook, so be careful when disconnecting the wires and getting the cluster out to set aside. I used some double sided tape to attach the SLI adaptor inside so it wouldn't rattle and also cut the unused wires shorter and taped them off. They are not used and the documentation properly shows you the wires which are used and unused for the install. (The extra wire I cut is pictured next to the wire taps)

Once I had access to the wires I was unsure which pins to tap as the instructions provided only tell you which wires need to be tapped and not the location. I pulled out my handy voltmeter and figured out the pins for the power and ground which matched the Chinese instruction version so I went with the locations they used for the CAN HI and LOW as well. The pin locations are as follows: 

Pin 1: Power 
Pin 7: Ground 
Pin 6: CAN HI 
Pin 12: CAN LOW

I bought some wire taps at Lowes and used them, although ideally I would have liked a smaller sort of tap besides these this is all I could find locally at home. (see pic)
Note, be careful when tapping the wires as you need to leave space by the plug when you plug it back into the instrument cluster or it will be very tight to insert once done. Also, my wire bundle covering (black wrap around the wires) only left me a few inches of room to play with when doing my wire taps so its a fairly small area to work with. 

Once the taps were done I confirmed I had power with my voltmeter to the SLI adaptor and closed everything back up. make sure you insert the wire bundle into the plastic guides at the back of the instrument cluster as I forgot and had to redo it the next day.

All that was left was Adding 8TH to FA and then VO coding HU_NBT and KOMBI and it was mission accomplished!

My local smaller side roads show invalid/no data for speed but once I got on the larger roads the speed limit info came up immediately and works as advertised.

Hope this helps!

Vinny


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome!

:thumbup:


----------



## ViperX (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi
Thanks for the wriite up. Are you sure Pin 2 was ground as i believe it should be Pin 7,the one directly under the power wire.

Do you have a link to which adapter you bought?


----------



## Vinny320 (May 8, 2015)

ViperX said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the wriite up. Are you sure Pin 2 was ground as i believe it should be Pin 7,the one directly under the power wire.
> 
> Do you have a link to which adapter you bought?


you are correct Pin 7 which is on the bottom of pin one. Original post has been corrected.

http://customretrofit.ro/navigation-retrofits/bmw-speed-limit-info-activator
Use code SLI50 for member discount.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

wow, that seems to work. This is great news! 
Even though your instructions are very clear, I am hesitating to unmount my instrument cluster...I'm glad the solution was found though !!


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Tried, Singapore map has speed limit data inside, but not all roads, can try and it work , cheer, just sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,
I've tried again today and confirmed that it's work. Australia maps 2015 on X5 F15.

I have another question, while trying to do this for i8, it would not accept 8TH to VO, so it means impossible for i8?
What happen if we manually add <ns1:saCode>8TH</ns1:saCode> into FA XML file and write to the car?

Also, if anyone know how to access to the area that can connect SLI adaptor for i8, please help  It's way too different to other BMW.
Thanks.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...just installed SLA in my F25. Connected it to CAN at ZGW connector. You can find CAN at the little connector at PIN 1+2. 

Works fine in Germany. My source was Adrian.

Thanks

Sprollonis


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

Sprollonis said:


> ...just installed SLA in my F25. Connected it to CAN at ZGW connector. You can find CAN at the little connector at PIN 1+2.
> 
> Works fine in Germany. My source was Adrian.
> 
> ...


Could you please confirm do you need to code 8TH to VO, or just enable SLI in HU_NBT and KOMBI?


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...yes, you have to add 8TH to FA and VO code Kombi and CIC.

Sprollonis


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

I retrofited KAFAS2 with Camera in my F30, i havet LDW and high beam assist working fine.

as you know, SLI requires an FSC ... so my question, is this emulator will work in my car with KAFAS2 ?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Will work but you will get only map SLI data, no road sign detection.


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

I actually tested. Install this speed limit information modules.
It is directly read map speed limit information within the system, without through KAFAS.
pin1: 12V + (KOMBI car plug pin1)
pin2: Ground (KOMBI car plug pin7)
pin3: CAN H (KOMBI car plug pin6)
pin4: CAN L (KOMBI car plug pin12)

If the use KAFAS speed limit. Only recognize the speed limit sign will appear for about 5 seconds.
Install this module, the speed limit is always displayed in the instrument.

Test Hardware: NBT + 6WB DKOMBI +Taiwan Next 2015-2 MAP


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

KAFAS2 will not activate road sign recognition without FSC code.


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

neo_andersson, could you please PM? Thanks.


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> Will work but you will get only map SLI data, no road sign detection.


Okay, ordered 

I try to order fsc from BMW for my kafas2 retrofited, but dealer said it is only an IBAC code :thumbdwn: not a FSC...

IBAC code can work in F10 pre lci that need only coding to enable SLI.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mougwai said:


> Okay, ordered
> 
> I try to order fsc from BMW for my kafas2 retrofited, but dealer said it is only an IBAC code :thumbdwn: not a FSC...
> 
> IBAC code can work in F10 pre lci that need only coding to enable SLI.


I believe the IBAC Code is designed so that you bring car to dealership, and when they program the car, and enter IBAC Code into ISTA/P, it automatically Downloads, Imports, and Activates the 7E FSC Code in KAFAS2.


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

It is not possible to do any coding with Istap in my car, Istap asks for AMP replacement .. i don't know why, AMP (H&K) works as expected (it was retrofited).


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

mougwai said:


> Okay, ordered
> 
> I try to order fsc from BMW for my kafas2 retrofited, but dealer said it is only an IBAC code :thumbdwn: not a FSC...
> 
> IBAC code can work in F10 pre lci that need only coding to enable SLI.


All is possible.


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

I did the installation of the SLI filter, it works as expected, the wiring is different when you have a kafas2 retrofited: connected in serial can bus in/out like a navigation emulator.










Hauer, do you know someaone able to provide Kafas 2 FSC for:

AppID 126 (7E) - Speed Limit Information 
AppID 190 (BE) - Front Collision Warning
AppID 191 (BF) - Pedestrian Detection


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

mougwai said:


> I did the installation of the SLI filter, it works as expected, the wiring is different when you have a kafas2 retrofited: connected in serial can bus in/out like a navigation emulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

nonobu said:


> Hello! Do you allow Once it how to do?


Haha sorry for misunderstanding. That was a question !


----------



## duckdonald (Dec 26, 2011)

Vinny320 said:


> you are correct Pin 7 which is on the bottom of pin one. Original post has been corrected.
> 
> http://customretrofit.ro/navigation-retrofits/bmw-speed-limit-info-activator
> Use code SLI50 for member discount.


Discount code is dead.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Indeed it expired on 31.10.2015.
Will extend it for forum members until 15.11.2015.


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Indeed it expired on 31.10.2015.
> Will extend it for forum members until 15.11.2015.


Can we have another extension please? I just found this forum today.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Can you extend this please. I'm in Australia I'll test it for you.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Final extension : 12/31/15


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

Discount gets kinda cancelled out by the worldwide shipping. Does it really cost the same to ship it within Europe as it does to ship it to the USA?


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Final extension : 12/31/15


:thumbup:
Thank you for the discount. I just ordered it today, I'm hoping to get it before the holidays season.:drive:


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, got your order, just sent you an email regarding the shipping, please reply to it. Thanks!


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

Europe address Emailed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jazlee (Nov 8, 2015)

Z


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

*Sli*



neo_andersson said:


> Hi, got your order, just sent you an email regarding the shipping, please reply to it. Thanks!


I received the SLI emulator yesterday, shipping was quite fast.


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Hi, got your order, just sent you an email regarding the shipping, please reply to it. Thanks!


Thank you for the instructions. I installed the emulator, and everything seem to be working fine. Car was already VO coded for SLI from my previous attempt about 2 months ago.


----------



## muggesand (Nov 10, 2015)

How do i know/find which moduls i have to Vo-code after adding 8th? I have already the LDW and auto high beam.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just placed my order:thumbup:


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

delviacv2 said:


> I just placed my order:thumbup:


You should go ahead and VO code 8TH on your car now so when it arrives all you gotta do is hook it up. Remember once you VO coded your car you will lose all previous codes you did on those 2 ECUs (KOMBI and NBT/CIC), so you must re-code again.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jason954x said:


> You should go ahead and VO code 8TH on your car now so when it arrives all you gotta do is hook it up. Remember once you VO coded your car you will lose all previous codes you did on those 2 ECUs (KOMBI and NBT/CIC), so you must re-code again.


ouch, Will have to FDL code everything back


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

delviacv2 said:


> ouch, Will have to FDL code everything back


Yeah, when you VO code an ECU it reverts back to default setting. But it shouldn't be that bad since you're only doing 2 ECUs, and I think it's worth it.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jason954x said:


> Yeah, when you VO code an ECU it reverts back to default setting. But it shouldn't be that bad since you're only doing 2 ECUs, and I think it's worth it.


Will Get it done:thumbup:


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

how can I check if I have kafas1 or kafas2 camera.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X5E70lover said:


> how can I check if I have kafas1 or kafas2 camera.


Read SVT with E-Sys and look at name of Camera Control Unit.


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read SVT with E-Sys and look at name of Camera Control Unit.


thanks


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Does the sli emulator also displays these signs in west europe?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

It shows the "no limit" sign which is available only on some parts of the German motorways. 
It does not show the "no passing sign" as that requires functional kafas2 camera. NPI data is not embedded in map.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

It shows the "no limit" sign which is available only on some parts of the German motorways. 
It does not show the "no passing sign" as that requires functional kafas2 camera. NPI data is not embedded in map.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Well i was trying to get this speed limit info to work on my active tourer 225xe yesterday, but it doesn't support the VO code 8TH, only 8TD (Decoded Speed Limit Info), whatever that means? I have the kafas2 camera but there's no speed limit info in the car.

I'm a bit scary to update the VO because it is a brandnew car, only 2 weeks old... coding the car i have no issues, but VO coding is a different story... :rofl:


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

If your kafas2 ecu does not have fsc code for speed limit info will never work. You can order oem fsc code at any bmw dealer for speed limit info retrofit.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Installed mine SLI Activator today, it works great in all the Main roads


----------



## JBF (Apr 12, 2004)

Installed mine today and it's working beautifully!

Thanks Neo, and also Vinny320 for the very helpful pictures in your post above.

I used Posi-Taps for the electrical connections: http://www.posi-products.com/posiplug.html. #EX-135R fit both the power leads and the CAN leads.

Tucked the adapter itself away behind and to the left of the cluster, mounted to the big pipe back there with velcro adhesive tape. It fit fine, and hopefully the velcro tape will prevent any rattles.

Coded 8TH to the vehicle's FA, then VO coded the two modules. When I went in to check the Speed_limit variables in the modules after VO coding, they were already set to "activ". Same with the options in iDrive - already set to display the speed limit info on the HUD and the instrument cluster.

The limit info itself shows up clearly right next to the current speed in the HUD, and over a white rectangular background that looks like a U.S. speed limit sign, so it's easy to distinguish from the current speed info.

Very pleased with the upgrade.


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Why can't i add the option 8th to my vo? When i press calculate vo it says it is invalid. When i check with the cafd tool i can't see the vo code in the options list, only 8td is there. Is this because i need the fsc code? Could i also use the fsc emulator? I do not understand.


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

bulletrs said:


> Why can't i add the option 8th to my vo? When i press calculate vo it says it is invalid. When i check with the cafd tool i can't see the vo code in the options list, only 8td is there. Is this because i need the fsc code? Could i also use the fsc emulator? I do not understand.


I do have the kafas2 camera, my car (active tourer 225xe) is built december 2015. Strange?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bulletrs said:


> Why can't i add the option 8th to my vo? When i press calculate vo it says it is invalid. When i check with the cafd tool i can't see the vo code in the options list, only 8td is there. Is this because i need the fsc code? Could i also use the fsc emulator? I do not understand.





bulletrs said:


> I do have the kafas2 camera, my car (active tourer 225xe) is built december 2015. Strange?


What happens if you try 8TD?


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What happens if you try 8TD?


I coded 8TD in de VCM and BDC / KOMBI / HU / KAFAS2 but nothing happens, no speed limit info. Strange that I do not have the 8TH option. I understand it might the FSC code, but still, the option should be there right?


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

bulletrs said:


> I coded 8TD in de VCM and BDC / KOMBI / HU / KAFAS2 but nothing happens, no speed limit info. Strange that I do not have the 8TH option. I understand it might the FSC code, but still, the option should be there right?


and what with fsc?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bulletrs said:


> I coded 8TD in de VCM and BDC / KOMBI / HU / KAFAS2 but nothing happens, no speed limit info. Strange that I do not have the 8TH option. I understand it might the FSC code, but still, the option should be there right?


I have no idea. I would check Ordering Guide for F45, and see if Speed Limit Info is Valid Option.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

i have 2016 f36 with kafas2 camera with all the options available "lane departure warning, high beam assist, pedestian warning, blind spot warning, active cruise control, RTTI....etc" the only option i don't have is the speed limit information "SLI"

what code should i try to chande to see if it may work??

in some threads i read it works in some point. others claims it needs an FSC code to activate


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

You need fsc code but not sure bmw offers this service in your country.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> You need fsc code but not sure bmw offers this service in your country.


since my dealer in my country donnt know what im talking about, and lets assume i have the fsc code , can you you tell me which code should change so that enable the SLI ??


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Add 8TH to VO and code kombi, kafas2 and hu-nbt.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

thats what im asking ,,
which options in kombi,kafas2, and hu-nbt shoud i change ?? 


and lets saay some how i get the fsc code , whats is the way in input it ??


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

Hauer said:


> PM sent


can you send to me FSC seller info too


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Can i use a kafas 2 camera and ecu amd retrofit in a cic based 2010 car? Would all the new functionality work through coding (assumng fsc in place from donor car) or would for instance ICM/DCS not undestand the signals send from kafas2.

Thnaks, not been able to find any anwser on this somewhere else.


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

shawn, have you checked the ordering guide for F45 ?



shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea. I would check Ordering Guide for F45, and see if Speed Limit Info is Valid Option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n3xT said:


> shawn, have you checked the ordering guide for F45 ?


No. I own an F10.


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

I've tried to add 5AS vos code to body, Kombi and hu_nbt with no succès today.. I have an error with Acc, Ldw is not configurable with the active guard Button.. And the Sli show only --- in the hud !

When i tried to vo code kafas2 i have an error i dont Know why..

Any idea for me ?


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

5AS requires FSC code, same dor SLI.


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there a way to add HBA and SLI without vo code and FSC ?
as i cannot add 8TH for SLI in vo code, it is not recognized as valid option code.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there a way to code F10 (550) with hud to display M style HUD. ???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Is there a way to code F10 (550) with hud to display M style HUD. ???


No. ///M Hud would require ///M Kombi.


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone installed this at ZGW? I don't feel confident taking out the instrument cluster. Please post or PM the instructions. Thanks.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

You can install anywhere you have pt-can connection including at zgw. Actually at zgw is easier to install as it has very easy access.


----------



## robertfi (May 24, 2015)

jczy1993, bmw328i12, or shawnsheridan 
There is a BMW Speed Limit Info Activator on Taobao, 2 variants. One for 680 yuan and one for 880. Does anybody know if any of them works for sure and if so, which one does fit f32 march 2015?
link to taobao in post #31


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

neo_andersson said:


> You can install anywhere you have pt-can connection including at zgw. Actually at zgw is easier to install as it has very easy access.


Neo, is there an instruction that comes with the unit if it is installed at ZGW? I just got my MY2013 F10 that didn't have KAFAS2. I don't even know where I can find the ZGW.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

We provide by email wiring diagrams for each customer based on VIN, In F10, ZGW is on the drivers side right above the OBD connector, is very easy to access and only thing you have to remove is the driver's footwell trim.


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

neo_andersson said:


> We provide by email wiring diagrams for each customer based on VIN, In F10, ZGW is on the drivers side right above the OBD connector, is very easy to access and only thing you have to remove is the driver's footwell trim.


Thanks. Ordered! VIN# provided.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

*SLI retrofitted result.*

Hi guys who has interesting SLI retrofit.

Let me share my retrofit situation and need to get additional info especially US region.

I have purchased FSC code and installed.
(Special thanks to Shawn and Gerry)

But still no functioned by camera recognizing.
I suspect something missing at KAFAS2 parameters especially 3010 SLI_CODING, 91 .

So , I need to get KAFAS2 module cafd file that succeeded SLI retrofitted in US for comparison.

cafd name is "CAFD_00001148_000_017_005.ncd" for F30/F34.

Or let me know below parameter value.

TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION
COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY
COD_CAM_ONLY
TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION_MODE
TSM_USE_GPS_GEOREF
COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE

Anybody can provide me ???

I welcome PM too.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

im on the same boat.

however im located in the middle east



Tak Miya said:


> Hi guys who has interesting SLI retrofit.
> 
> Let me share my retrofit situation and need to get additional info especially US region.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi super fla

Did you try SLI adapter at first ?
I retrofitted Chinese SLI module , and succeeded on limited area only as photo.









It need speed limit data in navigation.

My issue is camera recognized function.



super_fla said:


> im on the same boat.
> 
> however im located in the middle east


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi super fla
> 
> Did you try SLI adapter at first ?
> I retrofitted Chinese SLI module , and succeeded on limited area only as photo.
> ...


no i didn't use any kind of adapter since my car is already equepped with kafas2.

So far, the only answer i get from everyone is that SLI is not supported in my country !!

but im sure there is something missing. and im still digging about it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi guys who has interesting SLI retrofit.
> 
> Let me share my retrofit situation and need to get additional info especially US region.
> 
> ...





Tak Miya said:


> Hi super fla
> 
> Did you try SLI adapter at first ?
> I retrofitted Chinese SLI module , and succeeded on limited area only as photo.
> ...


You should not need to FDL Code anything.

For SLI to work, you need:

1) To be located in country that supports SLI (i.e. Navigation Map sends SLI Data).
2) 7E FSC Code Imported and Activated with Status = Accepted.
3) KAFAS2, KOMBI, and NBT VO Coded with Option 8TH.

I do not know why you are FDL Coding this, and I do not know why you are continuing to use the Chinese SLI Adapter, which a) adds no value if car has working 8TH and b) may actually be creating a conflict in car with 8TH.

And Retrofit Coding is same as factory Coding. Thus, if you were to look at the underlying 8TH FDL Coding, the comparison you would need is to a Japan spec car with working factory 8TH and not a U.S. car with Retrofitted 8TH, as there are way to many Country Specific Parameters.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

super_fla said:


> no i didn't use any kind of adapter since my car is already equepped with kafas2.
> 
> So far, the only answer i get from everyone is that SLI is not supported in my country !!
> 
> but im sure there is something missing. and im still digging about it


I do not know why you think something is missing. All that is needed is FSC Code and proper coding, and you have both.

According to dealership in Kuwait, they do not order cars with 8TH as is does not work in Kuwait, although it supposedly works in Dubai. You should drive your car to Dubai and see if you get readings there, or find car with factory 8TH and drive in Kuwait, and see if it gets readings.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Just I know what missing I do.
Chinese adapter is conflicted in result ???
I will remove it and try again.

BTW , as you mentioned "the comparison you would need is to a Japan spec car with working factory 8TH", 
My dealer said "8TH is no support in JAPAN officially".

So , I believe this is first try in JAPAN and impossible to find Japan spec car that succeeded before.
I have good experience that I could find SLI data is active in JAPAN MAP through Chinese adapter.

Thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> You should not need to FDL Code anything.
> 
> For SLI to work, you need:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Just I know what missing I do.
> Chinese adapter is conflicted in result ???
> ...


This is suspicious at best. Let's assume for a minute that Japan NEXT map is actually sending the required SLI Data, which the SLI Adapter was able to use. Then, BMW AG has restricted 8TH from working in Japan via some other way. But if this is the case, you would expect the means of restriction it to likewise block the SLI Adapter.

I would remove Option 807 JAPAN VERSION and Code KAFAS, and see if it makes a difference. If need be, I would also code Kombi and NBT this same way, for test purposes, although it may have some other undesirable affects.

You can also try adding Country Controllers for Taiwan or China, where I believe SLI is available from factory, and VO code modules using it.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Sli works like this:
Kafas has in its firmware a list of accepted countrys with basic speed limits, for example AT:50/100/130 which means Austria has 50kmh city limit, 100kmh national road and 130kmh motorway. 
Navigation sends to kafas among other stuff following data : country code, road type and map embedded sli for current road if available. 
Kafas will always display map embedded sli but if not available will use road type send by navi and show basic speed limit for that road taking in consideration the country identifier. 
Signs recognised by camera have priority and will be displayed if different from the data sent by navi or determined by kafas based on road type. 
After a sign is detected, kafas wait to detect another one in about 800 meters, if not will show again navi data. 

If country code sent by navi is not in the kafas list with basic sli, sli will not work regardless if navi sends embedded data or camera detects a sign.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo_andersson said:


> Sli works like this:
> Kafas has in its firmware a list of accepted countrys with basic speed limits, for example AT:50/100/130 which means Austria has 50kmh city limit, 100kmh national road and 130kmh motorway.
> Navigation sends to kafas among other stuff following data : country code, road type and map embedded sli for current road if available.
> Kafas will always display map embedded sli but if not available will use road type send by navi and show basic speed limit for that road taking in consideration the country identifier.
> ...


So it is possible then, that Japan is not in KAFAS Table of accepted countries, and the Chinese SLI Adapter is changing the Country Code.

Do you have a list of known accepted countries from KAFAS firmware?


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn

It's good idea that "remove 807 from VO" or "change to 802 KOREA or 8AA CHINA"
I afraid if remove / change it , other problems happen in car.
but it valuable challenge and easy to back.

I will try it.

Thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> This is suspicious at best. Let's assume for a minute that Japan NEXT map is actually sending the required SLI Data, which the SLI Adapter was able to use. Then, BMW AG has restricted 8TH from working in Japan via some other way. But if this is the case, you would expect the means of restriction it to likewise block the SLI Adapter.
> 
> I would remove Option 807 JAPAN VERSION and Code KAFAS, and see if it makes a difference. If need be, I would also code Kombi and NBT this same way, for test purposes, although it may have some other undesirable affects.
> 
> You can also try adding Country Controllers for Taiwan or China, where I believe SLI is available from factory, and VO code modules using it.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

I dont know what chineese adapter is doing. 
Our adapter can be configured to work in different ways:
1. Can use only map ebedded data and send it directly to kombi/hud
2. Can change country code and we have a list with not supported countries in europe only matched to basic speed limits in supported countries. For example Romania is not in the kafas list but has basic speed limits same as in France so we change country code RO to FR. We are doing this for all countries in Europe and former USSR. We can implement also other regions but we dont have from BMW a list of supported countries and also dont know specific limits for each country in the world. 
3. Can change protocol for sli when an NBT unit is retrofitted to work with kafas1 if car has it
4. Can activate fsc in a retrofited kafas2 which has fsc stored from donor car
5. Can switch displayed sign type from EU to US for cars with no kafas that are using map data. Normally this is a coding paramter in kafas.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi neo and shawn

Thanks for your suggestion.
I have done no.4 already.
And no.1 and no.5 was confirmed by Chinese SLI adapter that was worked.
No.3 does not matter in my F34.

SO , I will try no.2 as Shawn mentioned.

Now JAPAN is going to midnight so I will reply with in a couple of days both of you.

Good night !!!



neo_andersson said:


> I dont know what chineese adapter is doing.
> Our adapter can be configured to work in different ways:
> 1. Can use only map ebedded data and send it directly to kombi/hud
> 2. Can change country code and we have a list with not supported countries in europe only matched to basic speed limits in supported countries. For example Romania is not in the kafas list but has basic speed limits same as in France so we change country code RO to FR. We are doing this for all countries in Europe and former USSR. We can implement also other regions but we dont have from BMW a list of supported countries and also dont know specific limits for each country in the world.
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo_andersson said:


> ...
> 2. Can change country code and we have a list with not supported countries in europe only matched to basic speed limits in supported countries. For example Romania is not in the kafas list but has basic speed limits same as in France so we change country code RO to FR. We are doing this for all countries in Europe and former USSR. We can implement also other regions but we dont have from BMW a list of supported countries and also dont know specific limits for each country in the world.
> ...


How did you determine unsupported ECE Countries (e.g RO)?

Is it possible to examine KAFAS2 Firmware and determine the actual supported countries (e.g. FR)?


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> how did you determine unsupported ece countries (e.g ro)?
> 
> Is it possible to examine kafas2 firmware and determine the actual supported countries (e.g. Fr)?


+1


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> How did you determine unsupported ECE Countries (e.g RO)?
> 
> Is it possible to examine KAFAS2 Firmware and determine the actual supported countries (e.g. FR)?


In Europe is quite simple because countries not supported are all in Eastern Europe + former-USSR and former-Yougoslavia (Serbia, Montenegro, Croatia, Slovenia, Macedonia and Bosnia-Herzegovina).
RO is even easier, i live here, i know SLI does not work 
As i said, we can add any country identifier as long we can match the basic speed limits to a country in Europe we know is supported. We can change Kuwait country code to Dubai or Belgium, it does not matter as long both countries share the same basic speed limits.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

so much the module cost??

and whats even more important, how and where to install it?? do you have a guide to how to install i can take a look at ??


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

if you have kafas you need to tap can wires going to your kafas. it also requires power and you can use same power wires as for kafas.
To check if map SLI is available, you can enable on our adapter MAP SLI mode (this is done by internal jumpers), and remove 8TH coding from your KAFAS so they will not conflict each other.
If map sli data is present on can network, our adapter will use it and send it directly to your cluster same way kafas suppose to do it.

Here is the wiring diagram.


----------



## nicya (Feb 14, 2016)

welcome for buy now man


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi neo

Let me summarize and clarify that there are 2 issue for activating SLI retrofit as below.

1) Navigation data related.
2) KAFAS2 camera recognize road sign.

As you mentioned , your proposal mean solution 1) only right ?
(Map based SLI)

If do so , still issue 2) is remaining right ?

I understood that 1) is settled by retrofit SLI adapter as your introducing.:rofl:

How about 2) ??? :eeps:

I need to know solution 2). :dunno:

Thanks



neo_andersson said:


> if you have kafas you need to tap can wires going to your kafas. it also requires power and you can use same power wires as for kafas.
> To check if map SLI is available, you can enable on our adapter MAP SLI mode (this is done by internal jumpers), and remove 8TH coding from your KAFAS so they will not conflict each other.
> If map sli data is present on can network, our adapter will use it and send it directly to your cluster same way kafas suppose to do it.
> 
> Here is the wiring diagram.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi robertfi

Let you know I purchased 680RMB one.
And succeeded SLI display as post #179 in JAPAN.
But not anyplace , only limited area.:bawling:

Good luck!!!



robertfi said:


> jczy1993, bmw328i12, or shawnsheridan
> There is a BMW Speed Limit Info Activator on Taobao, 2 variants. One for 680 yuan and one for 880. Does anybody know if any of them works for sure and if so, which one does fit f32 march 2015?
> link to taobao in post #31


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn and neo.

Today , I tried to remove SLI adapter and check.
Result is ... not good.

Red circle is shown but speed is not display even NAVI data accepted area.

I suppose to build up a hypothesis.

1) Both of adapter and fsc code should be needed.
2) Main function is controlled by KAFAS2 camera recognizing road sign by FSC code activating.
3) Sub function is controlled by SLI adapter that is compensated by GPS and NAVI speed data.
4) My situation is almost completed both of FSC accepted and SLI adapter.
(Below video shows my condition. Speed is indicated by NAVI data from adapter. After few second , display was changed automatically camera recognizing data .(---)
I suppose that vehicle switched display to alternately.)

https://youtu.be/oIfqwc7kxp0

5) The main issue is how activate road sign recognition by KAFAS2 camera.
6) Japanese speed limit road sign is almost same as UK.
7) Also UK vehicle is same steering handle location as JAPAN. (Right handle)
8) So , I should follow and copy condition UK model for good result.

The goal is quite near.

Let me know your great suggestion.

Should I try to change VO from JAPAN(807) to ENGLAND(812) ???

Thanks.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Neo. 
Just finished installing the SLI adaptor to my f20 116i in Australia. Happy to confirm that everything worked! 

Also, thank you for the discount I got as a forum member!

Ray


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Ray: you are more then welcome.

Tak Miya : you dont understand how kafas is working for SLI, sorry, can not help you about the chineese adapter you have, from our experience i can tell you that if you have SLI FSC code loaded and accepted and your map contains SLI data and you are in a supported country the emulator is obsolete. More, it will conflict with your kafas as they both will send same or different data on same can id to kombi.


----------



## charles.soori (Apr 13, 2016)

May I know how much you paid for the fsc code?
You can pm me the price.



Tak Miya said:


> post again.
> 
> Originally Posted by Tak Miya View Post
> Hi guys who has interesting SLI retrofit.
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

charles.soori said:


> May I know how much you paid for the fsc code?
> You can pm me the price.


PM sent.


----------



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello. My car, which is a F48 has OEM speed limit info, no passing info, etc... I don't have any of the two driving assistant packages but the car comes with the front camera. Do you think it's posible to activate the active cruise control or any other features of these two optional packages?. I know that at least I have to install the wheel's buttons

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

I would like as well to know the price of such FSC for SLI and the provider. Please PM.

Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10_520d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like as well to know the price of such FSC for SLI and the provider. Please PM.
> 
> Thanks!!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

Shawn,

Can you also PM me the price for the FSC code for SLI.

Cheers!


----------



## roxxor (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got this installed, works great except for one minor detail 

Despite being set for US version and Language English, the symbol that the Kombi displays is still the Red Circle with KM/H, even though the number it is showing me is the correct MPH Number.

Any ideas how to change which symbol it is using for the SLI?

Thanks!


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have our adapter, make sure jumper marked SW7 is set to ON.


----------



## roxxor (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Neo,

Thanks for your reply. I believe that may be the issue. I am using a different adapter, and in one of your previous posts, you stated:
"5. Can switch displayed sign type from EU to US for cars with no kafas that are using map data. Normally this is a coding paramter in kafas."
Since I do not have a Kafas module, and I assume the adapter I am using does not have the option to change which sign is being displayed, it would appear I will have to learn to live with the ECE sign for the time being.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

I can not speak for other adapters. Our own has a hardware switch to choose which sign is displayed.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello,

I just received a SLI Kafas emulator. 

I do have a F20 (Series 1 118D) from 2102 in France without KAFAS installed (no camera).

I have couple of questions:
- Have you already switched correctly the jumpers ? Only the SW0 is jumped.
- Regarding the CAN connection:
- May I use CAN2 or CAN wires from the emulator ?
- I have connected CAN2 wires to PIN 9 & 11 from the NBT, is this correct ?

It seems it does not work, actually I have only "---" instead of a picture...

Could you, please, help me ?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Just replied to your PM. You need to use PT-CAN connection as per second diagram in the manual provided. PT-CAN you can find at FEM or KOMBI connectors. NBT is connected to kcan2 network so it will not work if you connect adapter there.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok thanks replied by PM as well... will try to trap wires from KOMBI and keep you in the loop.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi again,

All is working fine... many thanks for the support.

KR,
Nico


----------



## markusas (Aug 29, 2014)

will it work on 09.09 F02?


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

can someone please help me with the instruction to vo code 8th?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X5E70lover said:


> can someone please help me with the instruction to vo code 8th?


Add 8TH to FA, Activate FA, VO Code KOMBI and KAFAS.


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks shawn ill give it a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's what I found from other threads:

1) 8TH to VO
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
3) KOMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERATION = sli_gen2
4) KOMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
6) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
7) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, Country_code_display = wert_3
8) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, UNIT DISPLAY = wert_4
9) KAFAS, 3020 KAFAS_COMMON, COUNTRY_VARIATION = wert_3
10) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.

My questions are:
3. How do I find out the SPEED LIMIT GENERATION for my car?
6. should I set CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv to aktiv?
7. Country_code_display = wert_3 What is the country code for Canada?
8. UNIT DISPLAY = wert_4 Again what is the unit display for Canada?


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn

I want to buy FSC code for SLI. Can You Please send me PM?

And What coding do i need to to? I have Kafas 2, lane change warning, Driving Assistance features, DKOMBI. F10 2015 mod Europian car.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I want to buy FSC code for SLI. Can You Please send me PM?
> 
> ...


PM sent. 7E FSC Code needs to Imported and Activated and then DKombi and KAFAS need to be VO Coded for 8TH.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X5E70lover said:


> Here's what I found from other threads:
> 
> 1) 8TH to VO
> 2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
> ...


If car is capable of SLI, simply VO Coding Kombi and KAFAS for 8TH is all that is needed. You should not have to FDL Code anything.


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Thank You very much Sir!


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hello again Shawn.

How do I import and activate the 7E FSC Code?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hello again Shawn.
> 
> How do I import and activate the 7E FSC Code?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If car is capable of SLI, simply VO Coding Kombi and KAFAS for 8TH is all that is needed. You should not have to FDL Code anything.


Youre correct shawnsheridan! thank you!


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Guys

Does anyone have tried KAFAS2 Calibration by ISTA/D as attached???
I assume that SLI function with FSC code is activated after re-calibrated.
I did not try it yet.

How do you think ??? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone have tried KAFAS2 Calibration by ISTA/D as attached???
> I assume that SLI function with FSC code is activated after re-calibrated.
> ...


Calibration of KAFAS Camera is for already activated camera, and will do nothing to activate it.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone have tried KAFAS2 Calibration by ISTA/D as attached???
> I assume that SLI function with FSC code is activated after re-calibrated.
> ...


Calibration is done automatically while you drive and only if camera or windscreen is replaced, has nothing to do with FSC code or activation. 
Calibration is used only by LDW, FCW and CCM, speed limit info works even with a non-calibrated camera if FSC is loaded, activated and option coded.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn and neo.

I'm so glad to get reply from you who are great coding experts.:thumbup:

Hum mm... I see.

I confirmed that kafas is actived both of navi data and camera from ISTA/D as attached photo.
Vehicle absolutely recognizes road sign and navi data.
But still KOMBI shows only red circle only.:bawling:

Do I need "reset" of kafas2 unit by ISTA/D ???

Additional info , I found strange phenomenon during kafas2 coding.
After start kafas2 code by e-sys, sometime I saw in an instant (1 second only) 40km/h sign is indicated on panel.

I assume some reset parameter in kafas cafd is related closely.

Let me know your opinion please. 

Thanks.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Is not working for you because is restricted for your country, when navigation sends country code for your location kafas deactivates.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Is not working for you because is restricted for your country, when navigation sends country code for your location kafas deactivates.


Hi neo

Thank you for your quick reply and explanation.

I should wait and pray till changing regulation in JAPAN someday... :yikes:

Thanks again.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Or use a module to change the country code on can databus for one supported.


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Hello,
I am trying to VO code the option 8TH on my 2016 X1 - F48 and connect the SLI emulator from CustomRetrofit. I have HU_Entry (with Professional Nav) and do not have the front camera.

Software Versions:
E-Sys 3.27.1
PSdZData_Lite v.58.3
E-Sys Launcher Connection Set for: F48
Esys Connection Target Selector: F56

From Car: I-Step (Current): F056-15-07-504

I am getting an error message when trying to calculate FP.

*com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
Caused by: Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 8TH*

Any ideas on what I need to do or is this the correct VO code for my model to enable the SLI from the NAV maps?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> ...I have HU_Entry (with Professional Nav)...


Not possible.

HU_ENTRY = No Navigation
HU_ENTRYNAV = 606 Business Navigation (not 609 Professional Navigation)


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Thank for your reply Shawn 
I may have mis-spoke on the HU. have 6UP - NAVIGATION PLUS its the newest HU that has been introduced. Would you like me to pm you the VIN or FA for my vehicle?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Thank for your reply Shawn
> I may have mis-spoke on the HU. have 6UP - NAVIGATION PLUS its the newest HU that has been introduced. Would you like me to pm you the VIN or FA for my vehicle?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Ok, you have HU_ENTRYNAV, and 6UP NAVIGATION PLUS, which is same as 606 Business Navigation (ROUTE Map).

Anyway, just add 8TH, skip FP Calculation, save FA, load FA, activate FA, and VO Code Kombi.


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Shawn,
Following your steps adding FA, Saving FA Loading FA and then right clicking & Selecting activate FA, I am still getting this error.

No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
Caused by: Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 8TH

Any ideas? 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Shawn,
> Following your steps adding FA, Saving FA Loading FA and then right clicking & Selecting activate FA, I am still getting this error.
> 
> No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
> ...


You get the FP error just activating FA?


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Shawn,
Yes correct. As soon as I activate this error appears.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Shawn,
> Yes correct. As soon as I activate this error appears.
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


No idea. I never see that happen before. And simply removing 8TH from this same saved FA, and then you can activate FA just fine?


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Correct. If I remove 8TH from the saved FA it will activate fine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Shawn,
> Yes correct. As soon as I activate this error appears.
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


Try changing 6UP to 609, then adding 8TH and activating FA. Make sure to VO Code only Kombi with this modified FA and nothing else.


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Tried changing 6UP to 609 and adding 8TH. Still wont activate. 

I am not sure if this helps but here is the full output of the error that is generated.

com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateFP(Psdz.java:649)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.fa.FpLogic.generateFp(FpLogic.java:84)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FpController.generateFp(FpController.java:114)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FpController.execute(FpController.java:146)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController$ExtensionSupport.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:117)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController$ExtensionSupport.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:98)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:201)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FalController.activateFa(FalController.java:144)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FalView$ActivateFaAction.doActionPerformed(FalView.java:111)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressAction$1.init(AbstractView.java:425)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.construct(DialogProgress.java:152)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:145)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:744)
Caused by: Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 8TH

Timestamp: Wed May 18 22:44:00 CDT 2016
ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 72
Class: com.bmw.psdz.api.data.FP
ExecutionContext={category=UNDEFINED, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
at com.bmw.psdz.api.data.FP.fillByFA(FP.java:413)
at com.bmw.psdz.logic.facade.LogicImpl.generateFP(LogicImpl.java:566)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP_aroundBody20(LogicBF.java:111)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP_aroundBody21$advice(LogicBF.java:55)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP(LogicBF.java:1)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateFP(Psdz.java:647)
... 12 more

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Tried changing 6UP to 609 and adding 8TH. Still wont activate.
> ...


8TH is not Valid for F48 car. You will have to FDL Code it.

PM me download link to your .NCD files for Kombi and HU_ENTRYNAV.


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Shawn,
Would you happen to have a cheat sheet or any reference files on what parameters are modified when you FO the 8TH code in order for me to manually FDL the options? 

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Shawn,
> Would you happen to have a cheat sheet or any reference files on what parameters are modified when you FO the 8TH code in order for me to manually FDL the options?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


No. That is why I asked you to PM me download links for your .NCD files, which you did, but as I wrote you back, the MEGA Encryption Key was not included in the links, so they don't work. I am still waiting on working links...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FDL Code the following:

*NBT (CAFD_00000DED_003_015_007)*

SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
*KOMBI (CAFD_000009C8_006_003_026)*

SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
HUD_SLI_ENABLE = aktiv
HUD_SLI_TSM_ENABLE = aktiv
HUD_PIA_SLI = aktiv


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

Shawn,
I FDL coded the NBT and KOMBI per your message. The Speed Limit Option shows up under Settings for the Head Up Display and Instrument Cluster.

No Speed Limit info is shown on the instrument cluster at all -- No symbol or dashes. On the Head Up Display I am seeing all dashes and no speed limit. Tried on several busy roads. Verified on the SLI Activator that it is getting power and I currently have it wired directly to the ODB2 port. 

Red Wire - Pin 16 (12V)
Black Wire - Pin 5 (Ground)
Yellow Wire - Pin 6 (Can1H)
Blue Wire - Pin 14 (Can1L)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottR72 said:


> Shawn,
> I FDL coded the NBT and KOMBI per your message. The Speed Limit Option shows up under Settings for the Head Up Display and Instrument Cluster.
> 
> No Speed Limit info is shown on the instrument cluster at all -- No symbol or dashes. On the Head Up Display I am seeing all dashes and no speed limit. Tried on several busy roads. Verified on the SLI Activator that it is getting power and I currently have it wired directly to the ODB2 port.
> ...


Like most everything in HUD, it is either HUD or Kombi, but not both.

You connected it wrong.

Adapter must be connected on PT_CAN & at Kombi or FEM


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,
Can you PM me info on how to obtain the SLI activation code too? I know there seems to be a part number associated with it, but wasn't sure if there was a US dealer ordering it.
Thanks.


----------



## crisbig (May 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn

I want to buy FSC code for SLI. Can You Please send me PM?

And What coding do i need to to? I have Kafas 2, lane change warning, Driving Assistance features, F15 2014 mod Europian car.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sahiljain22 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you PM me info on how to obtain the SLI activation code too? I know there seems to be a part number associated with it, but wasn't sure if there was a US dealer ordering it.
> Thanks.





crisbig said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I want to buy FSC code for SLI. Can You Please send me PM?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## ScottR72 (May 19, 2016)

I'm happy to report I finally got the SLI info working on my 2016 X1 - F48. Thanks Shawn for your superior coding help. Originally, I wanted to try to connect the SLI module directly to the ODB2 port just to see if it would work, but as Shawn stated that is not the same bus as the KOMBI module. 

I connected the SLI module directly to the KOMBI instrument cluster, and affixed it to the rear of the instrument cluster with some 3M Super adhesive automotive tape. 

Attached are a few pictures of my installation.


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


I was able to update my car and get SLI to work. Thanks to Shawn and Gerry (for the FSC code).

Since I had a Canadian car, it was not as simple as just importing the FSC code.

Here are the steps:

1. Import FSC Code. 
E-Sys => Options => Settings => FSC Tab => Certificate Field: Load FSC Code Certificate ( xxxxxxx.der)
E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => FSC Field:Load FSC Code (xxxxxxx.fsc)
FA Field: Select "Read FA" to use cars current VO.
I strongly suggest reading the FSC status from KAFAS2 first to make sure you can read them, and that everything looks as expected.
Parameter Fields: 
Diagnostic Address (hex) = 0x5D
Application Number (dec) = 126 or 0x7E
Base Variant = KAFAS2
Upgrade Index = 0x01
Select "Upgrade FSC" to Import and Activate FSC Code.
Select "Check FSC Status" to confirm code status has changed.

2. I VO coded KOMBI, KAFAS2 and NBT with 8TH but that did not make it work.
3. Next removed code 838 from VO and coded KOMBI and KAFAS2. 
4. Had to VO code the car itself without 838 and with 8th and then repeat step 3. 
5. Finally had the SLI information appear. I noticed that coding KOMBI before KAFAS2 was also essential.

Everything works well now. Confirmed that SLI info is being updated mostly when I pass speed signs.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Guys

Good news !!!
I have succeeded retrofit genuine SLI without adapter as attached photo. :thumbup:

Just required FSC code only. ( but higher cost than adapter. :yikes 

Thank you for all of you in this thread for my reference.

Enjoy driving !!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sahiljain22 said:


> I was able to update my car and get SLI to work. Thanks to Shawn and Gerry (for the FSC code).


:thumbup:



sahiljain22 said:


> ...
> Since I had a Canadian car, it was not as simple as just importing the FSC code.
> ...
> 3. Next removed code 838 from VO and coded KOMBI and KAFAS2.
> ...


So 8TH SLI is not available in Canada as a factory Option, and will work only if Canadian Country Controller coding is removed?


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Good news !!!
> I have succeeded retrofit genuine SLI without adapter as attached photo. :thumbup:
> ...


Can you please share with us how did you do that !?? Did you vo coded 8th after activating fsc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Good news !!!
> I have succeeded retrofit genuine SLI without adapter as attached photo. :thumbup:
> ...


:thumbup:

What changed? I thought you previously had 7E FSC Code and Coding done and SLI wasn't working in Japan?

Was the Chinese SLI Adapter causing issues with OEM solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

super_fla said:


> Can you please share with us how did you do that !?? Did you vo coded 8th after activating fsc


Sadly, your issue is nothing more than Geography. It is not an FSC Code / Coding Issue. You will not find any BMW with working SLI in Kuwait.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What changed? I thought you previously had 7E FSC Code and Coding done and SLI wasn't working in Japan?
> 
> Was the Chinese SLI Adapter causing issues with OEM solution?


PM sent


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

Hello,

I´d like to retrofit a KAFAS 2 on my F10. Could somebody tell me where to get the FSCs:

AppID 126 (7E) - Speed Limit Information 
AppID 190 (BE) - Front Collision Warning
AppID 191 (BF) - Pedestrian Detection 

Coding and installing of the FSCs is no Problem for me.

Thank you very much!
best regards Jacob


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

7E is not a problem, BE and BF can not be ordered from BMW. If car is pre-LCI and you have ACC activating FCW in KAFAS is quite difficult as it requires ICM2 and ACC Premium from LCI F10 otherwise object corelation between ACC and KAFAS2 will not work. Also you will need LCI FRM with SARAH controller.


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

Well, right now I have SLI, FCW and ACC working in my F10 from 2010.
I want to retrofit the adaptive LED headlights. The dynamic FLA seems to works only with KAFAS 2. So I Need to retrofit the KAFAS2.
Is it only necessary to add the 7E FSC, and let the FCW as a function of the ACC?
And where can I get the 7E?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jacob-70 said:


> ...And where can I get the 7E?


PM sent.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

jacob-70 said:


> Well, right now I have SLI, FCW and ACC working in my F10 from 2010.
> I want to retrofit the adaptive LED headlights.


In a 2010 F10, LED headlights retrofit is quite a challange. 
It requires new FRM and most important new ZGW with kcan3 connection. Unfortunatelly ZGW-02 8SK does not have MOST and does not support CIC so you will have a problem with navigation as it will not start-up anymore if you replace ZGW.

New ZGW has also other problems with CAS, ICM and SZL so a lot of car functions will not work. Not to mention KAFAS2 requires new windscreen as camera mounting and aperture is different from KAFAS1.

If i were you i would change the car instead of going on this road.


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

Yes, I know that it will be not that easy :tsk: But the LED headlights was a good Price 
But to buy an other car is no Option in this Moment. I bought my F10 just some month ago. 

replacement of ZGW and FRM is necessary, I know that. That the ZGW 02 will have some Problems with other ECUs is new for me.
To replace ICM and CAS could become a Problem, how do you think?
Maybe I´ll try it without the new KAFAS, maybe the FLA works in the old mode, on and off.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

FLA can be coded to work with KAFAS1 in on/off mode without a problem.
Your main concern is replacing ZGW, LCI ZGW will make your car undriveable as you will not be able to get gearbox in D and CIC navigation system will not start anymore.


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

Okay, then KAFAS update is not urgent, I can do this in a boring winterweekend.
I found a ZGW02 high with a MOST connector. There seems to be some production-month where the new ZGW with MOST was assembled. I will try this, but will tanke some weeks. Then I´ll tell you my experience.


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

I have retrofitted KAFAS 2 in my pre LCI F25 with nbt.For full 5AS functionality I have installed from LCI car FRM,ICM and new style button for driver assist.The KAFAS have all 3 FSC inside.Now everything work as form factory. 

What i can't understand.
The kafas was flashed with my VIN. And.... all FSC still accepted and everything work.My VIN inside
I have tried to flash one more KAFAS2(with only one FSC for 8TH inside) and the same FSC accepted and SLI work.
How the KAFAS check the FSC and vin?


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

Normally the KAFAS gets the VIN over the CAN Bus and should reject the FSC as soon as he sees a wrong VIN. I have no idea, why this did not happen in your case.

One more question, how can I replace the CAS4 in my F10? Is it just possible to order a new one at BMW with my VIN, or can I use also a used one, and read out or manipulate it? Are the data stored in a EEPROM? I have a CAS4 R270 EEPROM programmer.


----------



## kkkkk (Jun 4, 2016)

F25x said:


> I have retrofitted KAFAS 2 in my pre LCI F25 with nbt.For full 5AS functionality I have installed from LCI car FRM,ICM and new style button for driver assist.The KAFAS have all 3 FSC inside.Now everything work as form factory.
> 
> What i can't understand.
> 
> ...


Can you send me your (BE)&(BF) fsc to tryout out in my kafas2?

Gesendet vom iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

jacob-70 said:


> I found a ZGW02 high with a MOST connector. There seems to be some production-month where the new ZGW with MOST was assembled.


HI,

This should be right for much 2012 cars,,produced from 9/2011...

Thorsten


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

F25x said:


> I have retrofitted KAFAS 2 in my pre LCI F25 with nbt.For full 5AS functionality I have installed from LCI car FRM,ICM and new style button for driver assist.The KAFAS have all 3 FSC inside.Now everything work as form factory.
> 
> What i can't understand.
> The kafas was flashed with my VIN. And.... all FSC still accepted and everything work.My VIN inside
> ...


With lastest version of ISTAD, introduce FSC check, and if FSC not is same as VIN, will deactivate. this for all modules.
any time ago, fsc check only with ISTAP.


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

I´m trying to get my KAFAS 2 working right now. But, I´d like to have all 3 FSCs. On Startup of the BUS you´ll see a message on the CAN with the VIN of the car. I will try to block this with a simple NBT retrofit Adapter.

But I would need some FSC for KAFAS, it doesn´t matter from which car. Is it possible to read out the FSC from a car? E-Sys, Tool32 etc?
Or can somebody send me the 3 codes from a car with KAFAS 2?


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

jacob-70 said:


> I´m trying to get my KAFAS 2 working right now. But, I´d like to have all 3 FSCs. On Startup of the BUS you´ll see a message on the CAN with the VIN of the car. I will try to block this with a simple NBT retrofit Adapter.
> 
> But I would need some FSC for KAFAS, it doesn´t matter from which car. Is it possible to read out the FSC from a car? E-Sys, Tool32 etc?
> Or can somebody send me the 3 codes from a car with KAFAS 2?


I have all 3 inside but I have't idea how to get all FSC with all certificate.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Good news !!!
> I have succeeded retrofit genuine SLI without adapter as attached photo. :thumbup:
> ...


Hi Guys.

Additional info here.

NPI (Non Passing Indicator) is also activated as photo.
So interesting and funny !!! :thumbup:

U should retrofit it for fun to drive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Additional info here.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks shawn.
It was impossible to complete without your support.

:beerchug:


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Additional info here.
> 
> ...


Hi, how can i add SLI with only HBA camera with FSC (without using adapter)? thanks a lot


----------



## dooby (Mar 13, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cant tell from that. PM me your short VIN (last 7).


Shawn, it may be best until I wait until I get the vehicle - I haven't received my VIN yet!

Just thought I'd see where I stand before it's delivered


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dooby said:


> Shawn, it may be best until I wait until I get the vehicle - I haven't received my VIN yet!
> 
> Just thought I'd see where I stand before it's delivered


Well, unless car has Lane Departure Warning, Forward Collision Warning, or Pedestrian Detection, it will not have the KAFAS2 Camera needed for SLI retrofit.


----------



## dooby (Mar 13, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, unless car has Lane Departure Warning, Forward Collision Warning, or Pedestrian Detection, it will not have the KAFAS2 Camera needed for SLI retrofit.


The car has these options fitted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dooby said:


> The car has these options fitted.


OK, then you will have KAFAS2, and it is a just a matter of getting a 7E FSC Code for your VIN, Importing and Activating FSC Code, and coding car for SLI.

Incidentally, Lane Departure Warning (Camera Based) and Lane Change Warning (Radar based) are not the same thing.


----------



## dooby (Mar 13, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> OK, then you will have KAFAS2, and it is a just a matter of getting a 7E FSC Code for your VIN, Importing and Activating FSC Code, and coding car for SLI.
> 
> Incidentally, Lane Departure Warning (Camera Based) and Lane Change Warning (Radar based) are not the same thing.


Well I didn't know that. Thanks 

I'm assuming the ZAS (Active Security package) containing the Driving Assistant (5AS) with the following description contains the KAFAS2 camera:



> Drive Assist combines the camera-based lane departure warning and collision warning systems to detect lane markings and warn of unintended lane changes with steering wheel vibrations. The camera also detects pedestrians, warning if there is the risk of a collision, and if necessary applying the brakes. Above 9 mph it will warn of potential collisions with vehicles in front, as well as conditioning the brakes for a faster response.


This is an option added to this vehicle.

Do you have any idea on prices for an FSC code? As soon as I get my VIN I'll be buying one


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dooby said:


> Well I didn't know that. Thanks
> 
> I'm assuming the ZAS (Active Security package) containing the Driving Assistant (5AS) with the following description contains the KAFAS2 camera:
> 
> ...


Yes, you will have KAFAS2. I have PM'd you 7E FSC Code info.


----------



## Sinkers (Mar 31, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> In Europe, SLI works in KAFAS without 7E FSC Code. FSC Code is needed only for KAFAS2.


I recently purchased a late 2012 F10 which includes option 8TH speed limit display. I do not have high beam assist and wondered if it would be possible to be coded?

From what I have read, I think I have the correct camera. The car only has the standard halogen headlights though.

A different but similar question, a friend of mine would like to add the speed limit display to his F10 (2013). He has the Driving Assistant Plus (5AT option) but isn't sure if he has the correct hardware to allow for speed limit display to be added.

We are both in the UK

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sinkers said:


> I recently purchased a late 2012 F10 which includes option 8TH speed limit display. I do not have high beam assist and wondered if it would be possible to be coded?
> 
> From what I have read, I think I have the correct camera. The car only has the standard halogen headlights though.
> 
> ...


Your car should be able to have HBA, but if you cannot code HBA Always on by default, then you will need new SZL with HBA Stalk Switch.

Your friends car with 5AT will have KAFAS2 Camera, as 5AT includes LDW, but he will need a 7E SLI FSC Code for SLI.


----------



## Sinkers (Mar 31, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your car should be able to have HBA, but if you cannot code HBA Always on by default, then you will need new SZL with HBA Stalk Switch.
> 
> Your friends car with 5AT will have KAFAS2 Camera, as 5AT includes LDW, but he will need a 7E SLI FSC Code for SLI.


Many thanks Shawn,

Being an absolute novice, I might need some help so hopefully someone in North London / Hertfordshire could hold my hand in adding HBA.

My friend has just told me that he was quoted £1,000 to add SLI. I think I read in an earlier thread Shawn that obtaining the SLI FSC code was very difficult. Is that still the case, or is a 7E SLI FSC code easier (and cheaper) to get than it used to be?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sinkers said:


> ...My friend has just told me that he was quoted £1,000 to add SLI. I think I read in an earlier thread Shawn that obtaining the SLI FSC code was very difficult. Is that still the case, or is a 7E SLI FSC code easier (and cheaper) to get than it used to be?


£1,000 is Criminal. PM sent.


----------



## kojonaga (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Shawn.

I am driving F30/2015 with driver assist. SLI is not option in my country, but I would like to use it outside. Can you please share information on the coding and pricing for FSC.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kojonaga said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> I am driving F30/2015 with driver assist. SLI is not option in my country, but I would like to use it outside. Can you please share information on the coding and pricing for FSC.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## nunnun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to enable SLI for Japanese F30 as well.
I managed to import FSC code and "---" sign appears. However, both map and camera seems not working.

I'm really grad if someone can help coding. Also, I'm interested in NPI coding as well.


Best,
Hiro


----------



## nunnun (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry for duplicate post.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nunnun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to enable SLI for Japanese F30 as well.
> I managed to import FSC code and "---" sign appears. However, both map and camera seems not working.
> ...


PM Tak Miya. He was able to get his working in Japan.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Tak Miya. He was able to get his working in Japan.


I had PM him many times but no reply at all...


----------



## nunnun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thank you so much for your reply.
As fhinfo mentioned, I had PM him but I couldn't get a reply from him....

Could you let me know if you know how to enable it the country which originally SLI isn't supported.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nunnun said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> As fhinfo mentioned, I had PM him but I couldn't get a reply from him....
> ...


No, sorry. I don't know what he did.


----------



## nunnun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for reply.
I will try to wait his reply.


----------



## alsd (May 7, 2017)

*Slow on the uptake*

Hi Shawn,

I've been reading this thread and trying to understand whats going on.

I'm looking at two 535's (F11) and weighing up their options.

One is an M pack that is missing HUD and SLI (Has the Pedestrian thingy though)

The other is a luxury pack that has HUD and SLI etc but its not an M pack. Im very tirn between the two.

I am happy to drop the HUD for the M pack but i really want the SLI (live in Germany, is handy for the autobahn).... As far as i read from what you've said, the M-pack should be able to be retro'd to fit the SLI? I'm not sure its got a KFAS (1or2)....

The VIN is: D083823

Any help would be awesome!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zilch (Jul 11, 2017)

May I have the info of enabling SLI on G30 please? It is not available in my country. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zilch said:


> May I have the info of enabling SLI on G30 please? It is not available in my country. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## voona (Aug 27, 2009)

Can you also send me info on enabling SLI on F10 LCI with KAFAS2?
TIA.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

voona said:


> Can you also send me info on enabling SLI on F10 LCI with KAFAS2?
> TIA.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## richone (May 3, 2006)

Hi Shawn
Could you send to me info on enabling SLI on F10 LCI with KAFAS2?
Thank you!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

richone said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send to me info on enabling SLI on F10 LCI with KAFAS2?
> Thank you!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## F82 (Apr 10, 2016)

My 2015 F82 has KAFAS2, would you please send me the info to enable SLI ?
Thank you.


----------



## F82 (Apr 10, 2016)

double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F82 said:


> My 2015 F82 has KAFAS2, would you please send me the info to enable SLI ?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## jmvapor1 (Nov 21, 2017)

With no KAFAS camera, it seems the options are the ~$100 'real numbers but stuck on km/h - but no splicing' option, or the ~$230 'can do either km/h or mph and learn to splice' option. Anyone found that second one any cheaper? I'm tempted to go with the first option because it's half as expensive - and the real numbers are more important than the units label.


----------



## pasko (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi.

I have a 2016 F45. Could you please PM me the information to code SLI?

Regards.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

you will need an addition FSC for the SLI function.


Thorsten


----------



## KvD (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Thorsten & Shawn,

I drive a 2017 F45 with the regular 5AV and 5A4 etc. Self Coded HBA (non glare not possible on these models), retrofitted stalk to get the button, retrofitted LDW and more, but I run into problem with 8TH, SLI:


- Coding SLI in bdc_body & KAFAS2 is no problem. This issue is that the regular BMW dealer is not able to supply a FSC 7E for my VIN. Needless to say my KAFAS2 will be able to import it. Is there, to your knowledge (apart from the China and European/Romanian emulator) a route for my to obtain & buy an FSC 7E for my VIN? Could you share that with me please?

- Same question for BF Pedestrian detection 

Regards Koen.
The Netherlands.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

I can order the needed FSC for you, if interested, PM me.


Thorsten


----------



## KvD (Dec 21, 2017)

Danke! PM Done.


----------



## KvD (Dec 21, 2017)

Can confirm that SLI and Pedestrian warning are working perfect now!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

KvD said:


> Can confirm that SLI and Pedestrian warning are working perfect now!


Great, next step is vibration function. 

Thorsten


----------



## LucidRain (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

Read thru thread, but did not found if there is a final solution for activation of Kafas2 for SLI in non supported countries. My F34 has 8TH from factory but is not showing SLI as I live in Ukraine.

Any thoughts or advices?

Thanks.


----------



## armstma1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi I have a 2017 F31 with factory KAFAS2 (it has driver assistance package), could you please send me the info to enable SLI?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

armstma1 said:


> Hi I have a 2017 F31 with factory KAFAS2 (it has driver assistance package), could you please send me the info to enable SLI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## LucidRain (Nov 17, 2016)

hi, no ideas friends?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LucidRain said:


> hi, no ideas friends?


Emulator or move to country that supports.


----------



## mitakam (Nov 28, 2014)

neo_andersson said:


> Sli works like this:
> ... If country code sent by navi is not in the kafas list with basic sli, sli will not work regardless if navi sends embedded data or camera detects a sign.


@neo_andersson

Thanks for all the info here. So is there any way to code the SLI to work in not supported country without the emulator? For example mine works in Greece and Italy but not in Bulgaria.

The car is with NBT, KAFAS2 and S8TH Speed Limit Info

3010 SLI_CODING, 91 TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION

3010 SLI_CODING, 91 COD_CAM_ONLY

3010 SLI_CODING, 91 TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION_MODE

3010 SLI_CODING, 91 TSM_USE_GPS_GEOREF (may be

3010 SLI_CODING, 91 COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE

When I came last month to Brasov I forgot it switched off so could not check if it is working


----------



## previse (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone know where i can get a SLI Emulator for a '14 F10?


----------



## marcmicalizzi (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, I have an F10 LCI with factory KAFAS2 module with LDW and HBA, could someone send me info on obtaining an FSC code to enable SLI?

Thanks!


----------



## marcmicalizzi (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, I have an F10 LCI with factory KAFAS2 module with LDW and HBA, could someone send me info on obtaining an FSC code to enable SLI?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcmicalizzi said:


> Hi, I have an F10 LCI with factory KAFAS2 module with LDW and HBA, could someone send me info on obtaining an FSC code to enable SLI?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## pycshen (Feb 8, 2017)

Anyone know if SLI is supported in Taiwan? Is there a list of support countries?

I have a BMW i3 fitted with ACC could I turn on the SLI with FSC code?


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

pycshen said:


> Anyone know if SLI is supported in Taiwan? Is there a list of support countries?
> 
> I have a BMW i3 fitted with ACC could I turn on the SLI with FSC code?


It***8217;s possible since the data is included in the map. All you need just activating the FSC for camera road sign reading.


----------



## pycshen (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear shawnsheridan,
Could I also have the info on FSC please.


----------



## pycshen (Feb 8, 2017)

fhinfo said:


> It's possible since the data is included in the map. All you need just activating the FSC for camera road sign reading.


Thanks waiting for Shawn to provide info to obtain a FSC


----------



## Dantan007 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello,

I have a 2018 F45 (VIN 7A61511) and see something like a camera above the mirror. Also "ConnectedDrive" is written on the windshield. Not sure if this is KAFAS..... I don't have LDW and that sort of options, but i do have LED headlights with cornering.

Can you PM me with info how to retrofit SLI on this car (coding or emulator) and how to obtain an FSC?


----------



## Dantan007 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello,

I have a 2018 F45 (VIN 7A61511) and see something like a camera above the mirror. Also "ConnectedDrive" is written on the windshield. Not sure if this is KAFAS..... I don't have LDW and that sort of options, but i do have LED headlights with cornering.

Can you PM me with info how to retrofit SLI on this car (coding or emulator) and how to obtain an FSC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dantan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2018 F45 (VIN 7A61511) and see something like a camera above the mirror. Also "ConnectedDrive" is written on the windshield. Not sure if this is KAFAS..... I don't have LDW and that sort of options, but i do have LED headlights with cornering.
> 
> Can you PM me with info how to retrofit SLI on this car (coding or emulator) and how to obtain an FSC?


Car has KAFAS2 as it has Front Collision Warning. PM sent.


----------



## Dantan007 (Mar 19, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car has KAFAS2 as it has Front Collision Warning. PM sent.


Thanks, much appreciated! I will look into it.


----------



## djss (Mar 18, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car has KAFAS2 as it has Front Collision Warning. PM sent.


I have a brand new G30 with the Front Collision Warning, would love to enable this, any chance you could let me know how to obtain an FSC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djss said:


> I have a brand new G30 with the Front Collision Warning, would love to enable this, any chance you could let me know how to obtain an FSC.


PM sent.


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

I purchased a newer SLI emulator module that does not require cable splicing (its a bypass connector).

Does anyone know what coding is required to enable this on a 2016 F30? I only have bimmercode app, but coding is limited. I dont think I can do VO coding...


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

Coded, and working on a 6WB digital cluster. Only thing is I dont see the 'overspeed' red trailing line which would have been nice... someone else posted here with a picture and it was showing... but that was an F10 chassis I believe. Slightly different 6wB cluster. 

like this here is what I am missing - notice the line above the 50kmh marker on the round speed cluster?


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

And here is an exact match 6WB cluster like mine, showing the overspeed indicator. Must be a way to enable this with emulator box, one would think...?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcxhebARphY


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry Shawn, same Question!!!
I have a F26 x4 28i xdrive 2017 with HUD LDW HBA is it possible to code SLI and Apple Car Play?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> Sorry Shawn, same Question!!!
> I have a F26 x4 28i xdrive 2017 with HUD LDW HBA is it possible to code SLI and Apple Car Play?


Both are possible assuming car has 609 Nav Pro, but both require FSC Enabling Codes and Coding. PM sent.


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

I added 8TH and coded my HU and Kombi2 on my F20. Sli is now showing and working on my cluster. However I seem to have lose the navigation map/arrows on the cluster option. It still shows in the idrive cluster display option and is checked. Any ideas?


----------



## RazorXp (May 7, 2018)

Double post, Sry.


----------



## RazorXp (May 7, 2018)

Hello, I have bmw f11 2013... I have profi Navi and head up display and other sensors like cruse control and . When I bought the car in Germany I had speed limit info but when I got in my country, in Serbia I lost that feature. I thought it was Navi problem and I updated it with latest maps but still no speed limit signs. Can you advise me on what to do. This is my first BMW and I don't have much knowledge about it.


----------



## Del1407 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Shawn I was hoping you could help. I have just bought a 2015 F16 with Driving Assistance, Lane Departure Warning, Suurround View and wanted to code 8TH SLI. I am pretty new to coding and was hoping you could PM me the the required info for VO / KOMBI/ KAFAS coding please? Could you also help with sourcing the FSC to activate. Thanks Del


----------



## locha88 (Aug 15, 2017)

hi there, 
have found something on aliexpress. seems to be a plug & play system. it just needs to be coded. does anyone have experience with this emulator?

My car is a F20 2015 LCI with NBT ID 4 & 6WA and it is driven in Germany. Think it should work.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

locha88 said:


> hi there,
> have found something on aliexpress. seems to be a plug & play system. it just needs to be coded. does anyone have experience with this emulator?
> 
> My car is a F20 2015 LCI with NBT ID 4 & 6WA and it is driven in Germany. Think it should work.
> ...


This is for if you do not have KAFAS Camera to read road signs, but want to pass SLI Data from Navigaiton Map to display.


----------



## locha88 (Aug 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is for if you do not have KAFAS Camera to read road signs, but want to pass SLI Data from Navigaiton Map to display.


Forget the Link to aliexpress

http://s.aliexpress.com/eq6ZbeyM?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Sent from my LG-H850 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

locha88 said:


> Forget the Link to aliexpress
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/eq6ZbeyM?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Good luck with it.


----------



## Del1407 (May 8, 2018)

Can anyone help with obtaining fsc for 8TH please? Any help much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## morozdim (Apr 3, 2018)

HI
My 2015 F46 has KAFAS2( I think), would you please send me the info to enable SLI ?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Del1407 said:


> Can anyone help with obtaining fsc for 8TH please? Any help much appreciated. Thanks





morozdim said:


> HI
> My 2015 F46 has KAFAS2( I think), would you please send me the info to enable SLI ?
> Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## Namelessd (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi!
I bought old 2012-2013 F25 (VIN L904258) and trying to figure out is it possible to add SLI? After reading this topic and similar (Reload this Page Retrofitting Speed Limit Info in 2011-2012 F10 through coding) I'm still confused. I know that there is no existing option that's require KAFAS module, but as I understand there is still few chances that my car is equipped with KAFAS1, and if it's true then I can add SLI just by coding it as old KAFAS1 in Europe doesn't require FSC code.
However, if I don't have KAFAS camera, how difficult/expensive to add it? As I understand, there is no affordable way to add KAFAS2 (CIC->NBT, new windscreen...), but never seen any information about adding KAFAS1.
And the worst case scenario is an SLI emulator that will translate SLI data from NAV system.


----------



## Namelessd (Jul 5, 2018)

sorry, double post


----------



## Namelessd (Jul 5, 2018)

Today I was able to connect to the car and read it by E-Sys. As I understand, there is no KAFAS module in my car (it didn't shows in available ECUs). So my question - is there any special requirements for adding KAFAS1 module (like special windscreen)?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Namelessd said:


> Today I was able to connect to the car and read it by E-Sys. As I understand, there is no KAFAS module in my car (it didn't shows in available ECUs). So my question - is there any special requirements for adding KAFAS1 module (like special windscreen)?


Yes, I special windshield is needed. Alternatively, you just use emulator that pulls SLI from map data.


----------



## Namelessd (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## JBunce (Jun 22, 2018)

*Noob Questions*

I have just taken delivery of a F45 Active Tourer, 2018, but pre-LCI, im totally lost on if I can code anything at all - but love tinkering. Basically, I dont know whether to invest in a cable or just be happy with what I have already.

The car has a camera from what I can tell, its quite obvious on the windshield with Connected Drive logo... gutted about the lack of Apple Carplay though, i'd happily pay for bits and pieces to activate this somehow

If I supplied the VIN, would anyone be able to tell me if anything is codeable, such as LDW, ACC, EBT, or SLI?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JBunce said:


> I have just taken delivery of a F45 Active Tourer, 2018, but pre-LCI, im totally lost on if I can code anything at all - but love tinkering. Basically, I dont know whether to invest in a cable or just be happy with what I have already.
> 
> The car has a camera from what I can tell, its quite obvious on the windshield with Connected Drive logo... gutted about the lack of Apple Carplay though, i'd happily pay for bits and pieces to activate this somehow
> 
> If I supplied the VIN, would anyone be able to tell me if anything is codeable, such as LDW, ACC, EBT, or SLI?


If you have pro nav, you can add car play with fsc. Ldw can be coded if you have camera. Ebt should be standard but can be coded. Sli needs fsc. ACC needs hardware.


----------



## glynharper (Jan 23, 2010)

Just read this whole thread.. found it while posting up a separate thread about a problem I have with my SLI adapter.. 
But while I***8217;m here... I have an F82 M4 which doesn***8217;t have a Kafas camera.
I gather if I want one, I***8217;d need the camera, cable, and kafas2 ECU. Is the new screen definitely needed, or is that just to make it cosmetically look nice?
I have HUD so it***8217;s a big deal changing the screen.
Also, if I were to fit Kafas, can the M4 also be coded for the collision warning, pedestrian warning and High beam assist and stuff like that? I don***8217;t have lane departure warning so I don***8217;t have a vibrating steering wheel. 
Tanks.


----------



## glynharper (Jan 23, 2010)

Just read this whole thread.. found it while posting up a separate thread about a problem I have with my SLI adapter.. 
But while I***8217;m here... I have an F82 M4 which doesn***8217;t have a Kafas camera.
I gather if I want one, I***8217;d need the camera, cable, and kafas2 ECU. Is the new screen definitely needed, or is that just to make it cosmetically look nice?
I have HUD so it***8217;s a big deal changing the screen.
Also, if I were to fit Kafas, can the M4 also be coded for the collision warning, pedestrian warning and High beam assist and stuff like that? I don***8217;t have lane departure warning so I don***8217;t have a vibrating steering wheel. 
Thanks.


----------



## digispeed (Aug 1, 2018)

*Sli*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello shawn i have alpina D5 2012 mod and the car had sli from factory and kafas lane dep fla is full option exept night vision after retrofit to nbt from cic everything works fine rear vew side vew cameras but sli read the speed sign on road when i pass after some sec and then sow - - - intil the next speed sign navi map use the lasr one bmw 2018/2 NEXT
Any idea how to make the sli sow permaned value?? The car is in Greece so long i remember was working before with cic
Br


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digispeed said:


> Hello shawn i have alpina D5 2012 mod and the car had sli from factory and kafas lane dep fla is full option exept night vision after retrofit to nbt from cic everything works fine rear vew side vew cameras but sli read the speed sign on road when i pass after some sec and then sow - - - intil the next speed sign navi map use the lasr one bmw 2018/2 NEXT
> Any idea how to make the sli sow permaned value?? The car is in Greece so long i remember was working before with cic
> Br


No, sorry. I don't know what the cause / fix is.


----------



## manager77 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi! I need fsc code for activate info speed limit. I have kafas 2. Thanks!


----------



## manager77 (Sep 16, 2018)

I've found that l need fsc for sli, then l have to change FA with 8TH and code Kombi, Kafas and NBT....is this right to get speed limit info display? Thanks!


----------



## enotech (Sep 16, 2018)

*What are my options?*

Hi guys.

I've been following several threads and forums about SLI. I have to say, it's a bit confusing about what's possible, and what's not.

I've seen that there's the option of getting the chinese emulator and coding your vehicle, which seems pretty easy and affordable, however, there's also a lot of talk about FSCs and KFAS2 and so on, and I'm wondering if I'm able to get SLI without the use of an emulator (which would be ideal).

I've got frontal collision detection, and lane departure warning already from the factory, so I'm assuming that means I have KFAS2. With that in mind, is there a way for me to enable SLI?

If it helps, I'm in Australia, and I have a 2016 330e.

It looks like @shawnsheridan has been really helpful PMing people with code and such, so hopefully he can help out 

Thanks in advance for being patient with a noobie.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enotech said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I've been following several threads and forums about SLI. I have to say, it's a bit confusing about what's possible, and what's not.
> 
> ...


If you just use Emulator, then you get only SLI Data from Navigation map. You need KAFAS Camera and SLI FSC Code in order to have working Camera with Road Sign Recognition.


----------



## Jestered (Oct 16, 2018)

Gnolivos said:


> Coded, and working on a 6WB digital cluster. Only thing is I dont see the 'overspeed' red trailing line which would have been nice... someone else posted here with a picture and it was showing... but that was an F10 chassis I believe. Slightly different 6wB cluster.
> 
> like this here is what I am missing - notice the line above the 50kmh marker on the round speed cluster?


I know this post is a few months old, but I'm having the exact same problem and am wondering if you figured out how to get the red trailing line working on your 6WB. I have a 2018 F33 4 series convertible. I have the 6WB and installed the Chinese SLI emulator. I used expert mode in the Bimmercode app to code these:

NBT: SPEEDLIMIT_INFO -> active
KOMBI: KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT -> active
KOMBI: HUD_PIA_SPEED_LIM -> active
KOMBI: SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION -> sli_gen2

I have the SLI option in my iDrive settings and can enable it. The SLI red/white circle shows up on my 6WB and functions perfectly. Since the 6WB doesn't show MPH or KMH on the cluster, it just shows the speed limit and is accurate. Perfect! Except, the red trailing line when you go above the speed limit is not working. I'd love to get this working.

Any ideas what will get this last piece of the feature working?

TIA!


----------



## williesun (Nov 28, 2018)

My car is 2016 G11 730d, I have KAFAS3, I have purchased the FSC code and installed it., But only red circular patterns appear, no speed limit numbers. please send me the info code to enable SLI ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

williesun said:


> My car is 2016 G11 730d, I have KAFAS3, I have purchased the FSC code and installed it., But only red circular patterns appear, no speed limit numbers. please send me the info code to enable SLI ?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Amespi Gold (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi guys
My car is 2018 G01 20d, I have KAFAS 4, I purchased the FSC code and installed it. However, only the red circle pattern appears and the speed limit number does not appear. Please send an information code to activate SLI.


----------



## Amespi Gold (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi guys
My car is 2018 G01 20d, I have KAFAS 4, I purchased the FSC code and installed it. However, only the red circle pattern appears and the speed limit number does not appear. Please send an information code to activate SLI.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

what is the seller of the FSC meaning?
No support? 


Thorsten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amespi Gold said:


> Hi guys
> My car is 2018 G01 20d, I have KAFAS 4, I purchased the FSC code and installed it. However, only the red circle pattern appears and the speed limit number does not appear. Please send an information code to activate SLI.


Yes, as Thorsten wrote, FSC Code seller should be helping with this. PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## wahey (Jan 14, 2019)

Dear Shawn,

I have a 2017 F46 with Active Guard so the Kafas should be installed. I would like to activate SLI. How can I get the FSC and do the coding?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wahey (Jan 14, 2019)

Dear Shawn,

I have a 2017 F46 with Active Guard so the Kafas should be installed. I would like to activate SLI. How can I get the FSC and do the coding?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wahey said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2017 F46 with Active Guard so the Kafas should be installed. I would like to activate SLI. How can I get the FSC and do the coding?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## therealsh (May 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn
I've G01 UK with dual camera (Active guard and headbeam assistance) so I assume SLI - will be possible?
Also interested in Enhanced BT if possible
Can you help with some info? Thanks!


----------



## therealsh (May 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn
I've G01 UK with dual camera (Active guard and headbeam assistance) so I assume SLI - will be possible?
Also interested in Enhanced BT if possible
Can you help with some info? Thanks!


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

dncomputech said:


> Hi everybody.
> I plan to retrofit 8TH for my 2016 F10
> The stuff I'm going to buy from the F06 car.
> 1. / ECU KAFAS2 Part: 9285510 (image 1)
> ...


The sales person informed me that Kafas2 Camera has part: 66519281717
I checked on Web Realoem whether it's F15 / F85
Has anyone confirmed that Camera Kafas2 may not attach the correct part and it should work correctly?


----------



## Marcelo_BSB (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Shawn

I have an F20 M140i with KAFAS2 and driving assistant: could send me info on obtaining an FSC code to enable SLI?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marcelo_BSB said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I have an F20 M140i with KAFAS2 and driving assistant: could send me info on obtaining an FSC code to enable SLI?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Namelessd (Jul 5, 2018)

Is it possible to code standard KOMBI on F25 '12-13 to see active Speed Limit as a mark on the speedometer in addition to the red circle with numbers?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Namelessd said:


> Is it possible to code standard KOMBI on F25 '12-13 to see active Speed Limit as a mark on the speedometer in addition to the red circle with numbers?


I think only possible with 6WB Kombi.


----------



## norider (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn, my LCI F10(D636726)has KAFAS2. Please send me information for SLI FSC code. 
Thanks advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

norider said:


> Hi Shawn, my LCI F10(D636726)has KAFAS2. Please send me information for SLI FSC code.
> Thanks advance!


PM sent.


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

I try to fix one problem. I have KAFAS2 camera and I have by factory SLI (it is not retrofitted!!!), but in my country it is not work (I don't know way?). When I cross the border to another country SLI start to work and I can say that work very well and read the temporary sign when have a current repairs. This year I was to Greece and Romania, SLI work in both of them. I find some information about this in one Russian forum, and how can fix it. The full list of FDL should be changed is:
KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE
KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only
KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
KAFAS2> 3010> tsm_country_variation> ece
HU_NBT> 3004> COUNTRY> ECE
KOMBI> 3003> SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION> sli_gen_2_npi

Today I changed:
KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only
KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
HU_NBT> 3004> COUNTRY> ECE

This was on ECE allready:
KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE

This I can't find in my FDL files:
KAFAS2> 3010> tsm_country_variation> ece
KOMBI> 3003> SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION> sli_gen_2_npi

After the change that I made SLI start to read only overtaking prohibition but still don't show speed limit only three dashes "---".
When I change this row "KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only" the red circle from dashboard and HUD disappear but the three dashes still on it.

My question is how to make work this function in my country? In most theme about this people say that have to upgrade FSC code for SLI? It is solve the problem? If I understood right FSC is needed if you make a retrofit? In my case I have this function by factory and it is work in neighbor countries.
I update navigation map to version ROAD MAP EUROPE EAST NEXT 2020-1 but no result.

Is there another FDL changes that I should make?

I Checked FSC status on KAFAS2 ECU and this si result:
KAFAS2[DiagAddress=93(0x5D)]
WBA3K31050F658608
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 190(0xBE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 191(0xBF)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available

Thank You in advance


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

I try to fix one problem. I have KAFAS2 camera and I have by factory SLI (it is not retrofitted!!!), but in my country it is not work (I don't know way?). When I cross the border to another country SLI start to work and I can say that work very well and read the temporary sign when have a current repairs. This year I was to Greece and Romania, SLI work in both of them. I find some information about this in one Russian forum, and how can fix it. The full list of FDL should be changed is:
KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE
KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only
KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
KAFAS2> 3010> tsm_country_variation> ece
HU_NBT> 3004> COUNTRY> ECE
KOMBI> 3003> SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION> sli_gen_2_npi

Today I changed:
KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only
KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
HU_NBT> 3004> COUNTRY> ECE

This was on ECE allready:
KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE

This I can't find in my FDL files:
KAFAS2> 3010> tsm_country_variation> ece
KOMBI> 3003> SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION> sli_gen_2_npi

After the change that I made SLI start to read only overtaking prohibition but still don't show speed limit only three dashes "---".
When I change this row "KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only" the red circle from dashboard and HUD disappear but the three dashes still on it.

My question is how to make work this function in my country? In most theme about this people say that have to upgrade FSC code for SLI? It is solve the problem? If I understood right FSC is needed if you make a retrofit? In my case I have this function by factory and it is work in neighbor countries.
I update navigation map to version ROAD MAP EUROPE EAST NEXT 2020-1 but no result.

Is there another FDL changes that I should make?

I Checked FSC status on KAFAS2 ECU and this si result:
KAFAS2[DiagAddress=93(0x5D)]
WBA3K31050F658608
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 190(0xBE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 191(0xBF)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available

Thank You in advance


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

*SLI available anywhere in the world*

Check image
Additional KAFAS2 FDL coding

SLI available anywhere in the world :bigpimp:


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

maron said:


> Check image
> Additional KAFAS2 FDL coding
> 
> SLI available anywhere in the world :bigpimp:


Work for me :thumbup:


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

maron said:


> Check image
> Additional KAFAS2 FDL coding
> 
> SLI available anywhere in the world :bigpimp:


I've registered FSC for SLI and activated it via remote coding but it never read any signs always a --- display remained on my G30. I live in Turkey and SLI is not available. No matter what we've tried we couldn't make it work. How is it available anywhere in the world? :bawling: How can we make it work?

@ichoo0 what is your car?


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

My car is F31 2013 with NBT and KAFAS2


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

ejlover said:


> I've registered FSC for SLI and activated it via remote coding but it never read any signs always a --- display remained on my G30. I live in Turkey and SLI is not available. No matter what we've tried we couldn't make it work. How is it available anywhere in the world? :bawling: How can we make it work?
> 
> @ichoo0 what is your car?


I haven't tested it in KAFAS4, 
but I think SLI will work if you FDL code "COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE" just like KAFAS2 (post #570)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13192219&postcount=29


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

maron said:


> I haven't tested it in KAFAS4,
> but I think it will work if you FDL code "COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE" just like KAFAS2 (post #570)
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13192219&postcount=29


OK I'll try it. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

ichooo said:


> I try to fix one problem. I have KAFAS2 camera and I have by factory SLI (it is not retrofitted!!!), but in my country it is not work (I don't know way?). When I cross the border to another country SLI start to work and I can say that work very well and read the temporary sign when have a current repairs. This year I was to Greece and Romania, SLI work in both of them. I find some information about this in one Russian forum, and how can fix it. The full list of FDL should be changed is:
> KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE
> KAFAS2> 3010> COD_CAM_ONLY> camera_only
> KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
> ...


I was able to make SLI work in my F86, however, the camera only recognize speed sings in English and doesn't recognize the ones in Arabic numbers which we have lots of them in Saudi Arabia. Any recommendations to the SLI fully work?


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

fahadagha said:


> I was able to make SLI work in my F86, however, the camera only recognize speed sings in English and doesn't recognize the ones in Arabic numbers which we have lots of them in Saudi Arabia. Any recommendations to the SLI fully work?


Can it be applied to G30 car? In Turkey it couldn't be activated even after FSC registration. I'm good with only camera reading but it didn't read anything and all that money given has gone to waste...


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

maron said:


> Check image
> Additional KAFAS2 FDL coding
> 
> SLI available anywhere in the world :bigpimp:


1. / I am in Vietnam, F10 has equipped with 8TH Kafas2 and activated FSC code (7E) only appears red circle (...) and does not read traffic speed.

2. / I only found it in CAFD Kafas2 >>> 3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE
* 02 02 22 20 10 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 02 12 02 00 20 02 02 10 00 00 00 00 22 01 10 00 20 22 12 01 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
So I changed it to look like you posted it ?


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

dncomputech said:


> 1. / I am in Vietnam, F10 has equipped with 8TH Kafas2 and activated FSC code (7E) only appears red circle (...) and does not read traffic speed.
> 
> 2. / I only found it in CAFD Kafas2 >>> 3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE
> * 02 02 22 20 10 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 02 12 02 00 20 02 02 10 00 00 00 00 22 01 10 00 20 22 12 01 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> So I changed it to look like you posted it ?


Edit and FDL code as per the image of # 570


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

maron said:


> Edit and FDL code as per the image of # 570


Thank you for the reply
I will try and report again


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

It turns out there is no SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only line in KAFAS4 of G30.

Changing COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE into the post #570 version solved the issue for G30 in a unsupported SLI country  Thanks @shawnsheridan & @maron  Much appreciated :angel::thumbup:

Only thing is my Bimmercode codes has been gone  May I code the car with BimmerCode again for VIM etc and some expert coding options without deleting the SLI codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejlover said:


> It turns out there is no SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only line in KAFAS4 of G30.
> 
> Changing COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE into the post #570 version solved the issue for G30 in a unsupported SLI country  Thanks @shawnsheridan & @maron  Much appreciated :angel::thumbup:
> 
> Only thing is my Bimmercode codes has been gone  May I code the car with BimmerCode again for VIM etc and some expert coding options without deleting the SLI codes?


:thumbup:

Yes, so long as it is FDL Coding and not VO Coding.


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, so long as it is FDL Coding and not VO Coding.


There is no option in BimmerCode such as VO or FDL but logic behind it seems FDL coding should I take the risk? :yikes:


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

ejlover said:


> So I'll go with changing both but that strange icons are scary. When does the car shows them?
> 
> Follow me thinking
> Camera Kafas2 can see all the double-lane lines (cars are on the road with double-shaped lines in the same shape) and when the cars have completed the double-shaped line with lines (cars entering the road without lane lines) road) should inform the 2 traffic signs above (In fact, there are no 2 signs on the road I've passed)
> ...


Sorry I may have made a mistake. I copied from File Word into the forum.
COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (F10 51F81653)
02, 02, 22, 20, 10, 01, 00, 00, 00, 00, 20, 00, 02, 12, 02, 00, 20, 02, 02, 10, 00, 00, 00, 00, 22, 01, 10, 00, 20, 22, 12, 01, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF

COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (maron) https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=653573&page=23
00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF

00 (59) FF (69)


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Maybe my ECU Kafas2 (HW 2015) I am Flash 07-2018


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

dncomputech said:


> Maybe my ECU Kafas2 (HW 2015) I am Flash 07-2018
> 
> View attachment 882733


Results after Flash
1. / The problem remains unchanged
If SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = fusion_mode = 01
I opened Ista + while I was driving and Ista + showed that SLI was working, but Kcombi only displayed red and white circles (- - -)
Clip Ista+
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vf4JtJavwCyPNLeQ0PuauE8xxA_x7hoa/view?usp=sharing

Perhaps there is something blocking the port that prevents it from displaying KCOMBI
I checked the CAFD page to find out the same 2 options that it looks like in the picture (before Flash it didn't have)









2. / I have to change FDL SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only so that it can only be read from the Camera and will not retrieve the combined data from the data map.

Any ideas?


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

dncomputech said:


> Results after Flash
> 1. / The problem remains unchanged
> If SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = fusion_mode = 01
> I opened Ista + while I was driving and Ista + showed that SLI was working, but Kcombi only displayed red and white circles (- - -)
> ...


The thing that make country limitation expect COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE ate these above. I send you a PM but maybe you dont read it. Play with these values. I had a similar case changed COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE to 00 but SLI sill don't worked after changed the values above like this SLI start work. So I think the problem is in this values.

KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE
KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
KAFAS2> 3010> tsm_country_variation> ece


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

ichooo said:


> The thing that make country limitation expect COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE ate these above. I send you a PM but maybe you dont read it. Play with these values. I had a similar case changed COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE to 00 but SLI sill don't worked after changed the values above like this SLI start work. So I think the problem is in this values.
> 
> KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE
> KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
> KAFAS2> 3010> tsm_country_variation> ece


I do a lot of ways, including the way you said it was the first way I did it. Even now I have Flash ECU Kafas 07-2018 and now CAFD_00001148_000_030_004 and SLI still don't work in conjunction with Data Map (the only activity is the actual reading from Camera Kafas2).
Thanks later for your help and I'll try it tomorrow.
Hope I will be lucky.
I'm going to the wedding this afternoon


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

Guys, I was able to make SLI work in my F86, however, the camera only recognize speed sings in English and doesn't recognize the ones in Arabic numbers which we have lots of them in Saudi Arabia. Any ideas?


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

fahadagha said:


> Guys, I was able to make SLI work in my F86, however, the camera only recognize speed sings in English and doesn't recognize the ones in Arabic numbers which we have lots of them in Saudi Arabia. Any ideas?


I am not sure that Kafas2 is able to recognize Arabic numbers.


----------



## Mswann (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi

I have a bmw i3 which has s8tda and is a Japanese import to me in New Zealand. I would like to have it display speed limit signs and with the bimmercode I turned it on in the kafas ecu but nothing came up? Areyouable to help please. Vin is v221438
Regards mike


----------



## Mswann (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi

I have a bmw i3 which has s8tda and is a Japanese import to me in New Zealand. I would like to have it display speed limit signs and with the bimmercode I turned it on in the kafas ecu but nothing came up? Areyouable to help please. Vin is v221438
Regards mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mswann said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a bmw i3 which has s8tda and is a Japanese import to me in New Zealand. I would like to have it display speed limit signs and with the bimmercode I turned it on in the kafas ecu but nothing came up? Areyouable to help please. Vin is v221438
> Regards mike


SLI for NBT and Australia / New Zealnd is not supported.


----------



## Mswann (Mar 6, 2020)

Is that off the maps or from that camera?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mswann said:


> Is that off the maps or from that camera?


Neither works for NBT and Australia. Its a dead end.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Mswann said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a bmw i3 which has s8tda and is a Japanese import to me in New Zealand. I would like to have it display speed limit signs and with the bimmercode I turned it on in the kafas ecu but nothing came up? Areyouable to help please. Vin is v221438
> Regards mike


Hi,

Please refer to the following.

https://f48.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?p=24154032#post24154032

P.S.
Not possible with BimmerCode.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Takabo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please refer to the following.
> 
> ...


You have newer NBT EVO, so it is possible. Older NBT NEXT such as his, it is NOT possible.


----------



## Mswann (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Shawn, saves a lot of effort knowing this.
Regards

Mike


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

dncomputech said:


> Sorry I may have made a mistake. I copied from File Word into the forum.
> COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (F10 51F81653)
> 02, 02, 22, 20, 10, 01, 00, 00, 00, 00, 20, 00, 02, 12, 02, 00, 20, 02, 02, 10, 00, 00, 00, 00, 22, 01, 10, 00, 20, 22, 12, 01, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF
> 
> ...


What about the FF values? What are they for and what would happen if we change everything into 00?


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

*I retrofitted SLI, 5AS for F10 LCI*

I retrofitted SLI, 5AS for F10 LCI, Kafas2 all 3 FSCs accepted with my vehicle Vin, 5AS functions (lane change warning, forward collision warning, pedestrian warning) work well .
But the SLI does not work (Road_Map_ Southeast_Asia_EVO_2020-1) Kombi only appears a red circle ---,
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=891107&stc=1&d=1588523666








SLI only works when I FDL 3010 SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 and do not read SLI from the data map.
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=891109&stc=1&d=1588523666








I am determined to find out if the data map (Road_Map_ Southeast_Asia_EVO_2020-1) has SLI data. So I bought Chinese SLI emulator
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=891111&stc=1&d=1588523666







https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=8011720144836991

When attaching the emulator to the vehicle and not changing Caf Kafas2, the current CAF
3000 KAFAS_COMMON >>> COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> NPI_ON_OFF = F056 = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> SLI_ON_OFF = F056 = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white = 00
3010 SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = fusion_mode = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (maron)
00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF
Kombi appeared the speed of the traffic sign but it flipped on and off, like something blocking the appearance of SLI on Kombi, then simulated turning it back on and so on and so on again.

https://youtu.be/grzl46qdYdA

I am willing to pay for anyone who can make it work without a simulator (running a combination of data map and camera reading real kafas2).


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

dncomputech said:


> I retrofitted SLI, 5AS for F10 LCI, Kafas2 all 3 FSCs accepted with my vehicle Vin, 5AS functions (lane change warning, forward collision warning, pedestrian warning) work well .
> But the SLI does not work (Road_Map_ Southeast_Asia_EVO_2020-1) Kombi only appears a red circle ---,
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=891107&stc=1&d=1588523666
> View attachment 891107
> ...


If you have an emulator installed
Turn off KAFAS2 camera reading
3010 SLI_CODING >>> NPI_ON_OFF = RR01_off = 00
3010 SLI_CODING >>> SLI_ON_OFF = RR01_off = 00

Also FDL coding of the attached manual


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

The SLI simulator is a test fixture to make sure that the Data Map has SLI. I do not want to use SLI emulator


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

maron said:


> I haven't tested it in KAFAS4,
> but I think SLI will work if you FDL code "COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE" just like KAFAS2 (post #570)
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13192219&postcount=29


Howdy, do you have this string in text format instead of a screenshot? My tired eyes can't cope


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Bandoul said:


> Howdy, do you have this string in text format instead of a screenshot? My tired eyes can't cope


Use Esys Edit FDL


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for replying but you didn't understand my question. I was able to cut and paste into E-Sys from post #621


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Bandoul said:


> Thanks for replying but you didn't understand my question. I was able to cut and paste into E-Sys from post #621


hihi. my bad english.
I currently do all the ways that SLI does not work in combination mode (COD_CAM_ONLY = fusion_mode = 01), I also updated Ileve car to 20-03-540 still not lucky.

here you are. 00 (59) FF (69)

00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

Good morning. I***8217;m trying to code with BimmerCode app for iOS and Veepeak BLE+ adapter. KOMBI values are ok, but app crashes when I select HEADUNIT (HU_NBT_EVO) module to code SPEEDLIMIT_Info=aktiv 

Any information/solution about that?

Furthermore I attached a picture of SLI emulator I bought on EBay 2 years ago. Is it ok for my 2015 F36?

Thanks a lot

Thanks


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

dncomputech said:


> hihi. my bad english.
> I currently do all the ways that SLI does not work in combination mode (COD_CAM_ONLY = fusion_mode = 01), I also updated Ileve car to 20-03-540 still not lucky.
> 
> here you are. 00 (59) FF (69)
> ...


Hi, did you manage to get it working? I have f30 with factory 8TH and its only shows red circle with 3 dashes. I' edited COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE like yours but its still the same. If I change COD_CAM_ONLY to 00 red circle disappears but now only 3 dashes appear. I have fdl coded following:
3000 KAFAS_COMMON >>> COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white = 00
Please help me activate feature that I have paid for, I don't understand logic to turn off this feature in some European countries...


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

boris31 said:


> Hi, did you manage to get it working? I have f30 with factory 8TH and its only shows red circle with 3 dashes. I' edited COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE like yours but its still the same. If I change COD_CAM_ONLY to 00 red circle disappears but now only 3 dashes appear. I have fdl coded following:
> 3000 KAFAS_COMMON >>> COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
> 3010 SLI_CODING >>> TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
> 3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white = 00
> Please help me activate feature that I have paid for, I don't understand logic to turn off this feature in some European countries...


 What country you try to make it work. I think can fix it for you but need to check all your coding data in Kafas2, Kombi and HU.


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

ichooo said:


> What country you try to make it work. I think can fix it for you but need to check all your coding data in Kafas2, Kombi and HU.


I need to make if work for Serbia. Thanks for your help


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

boris31 said:


> Hi, did you manage to get it working? I have f30 with factory 8TH and its only shows red circle with 3 dashes. I' edited COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE like yours but its still the same. If I change COD_CAM_ONLY to 00 red circle disappears but now only 3 dashes appear. I have fdl coded following:
> 3000 KAFAS_COMMON >>> COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
> 3010 SLI_CODING >>> TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
> 3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white = 00
> Please help me activate feature that I have paid for, I don't understand logic to turn off this feature in some European countries...


I've done everything but SLI still shows Red Circle and ---, SLI only works when FDL 3010 is selected SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

dncomputech said:


> I've done everything but SLI still shows Red Circle and ---, SLI only works when FDL 3010 is selected SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00


Mine doesn't work even if i set SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 when i set it, red circle with --- disappears but --- only remain but no signs are recognized, sometimes it shows only --- on the left side sometime i got --- on the left and --- on the right of the bc... totally confused...


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

boris31 said:


> Mine doesn't work even if i set SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 when i set it, red circle with --- disappears but --- only remain but no signs are recognized, sometimes it shows only --- on the left side sometime i got --- on the left and --- on the right of the bc... totally confused...


After selecting Camera only = 00
Did you test your car until you got a traffic sign?


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

boris31 said:


> Mine doesn't work even if i set SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 when i set it, red circle with --- disappears but --- only remain but no signs are recognized, sometimes it shows only --- on the left side sometime i got --- on the left and --- on the right of the bc... totally confused...


Yes for Serbia is like that with cars from 2012-2013 after hardware update on Kafas2 can use it with only camera for Serbia. In NEXT map don't have speed limit information for Serbia even in new version for 2021. If you have time I can try to make it work.


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

dncomputech said:


> After selecting Camera only = 00
> Did you test your car until you got a traffic sign?


Yes I did, went trough a lot of signs only --- change from only left side to --- on both sides of bc or hud without red circle.



ichooo said:


> Yes for Serbia is like that with cars from 2012-2013 after hardware update on Kafas2 can use it with only camera for Serbia. In NEXT map don't have speed limit information for Serbia even in new version for 2021. If you have time I can try to make it work.


Yes i have Kafas2. I'm aware that next maps dont have sli informations, currently i have 2020-2 installed. But even if i put COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 red circle sign disappears but --- remain and nothing happends I passed several signs and went to motorway just to make sure but still nothing only ---. Car is equipped factory with 8TH.


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

Here are attached screenshots, 1st photo with only --- on the left side and second on the both sides... i drove trough the city nothing changes...


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello!
I have before kafas2 emulator with NBT NEXT maps sli was working in Serbien that mean map data are there. Need just to find a way to activate.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => FSC Field:

Load FSC Code (e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.fsc. The FSC Code file must first be Base 64 Decoded or else E-Sys can not read it. (Use B64Dec for Decoding - Base64 Decoder).

There is nothing to do with that app Base 64 decoded..... you can check only the VIN... After you decode fsc file you can save file but its not fsc anymore..... so you cant you this file.....


If some body need FSC code for what ever is..... I can help. I can provide FSC codes for KAFAS.... 
8TH SLI.....


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

boris31 said:


> Here are attached screenshots, 1st photo with only --- on the left side and second on the both sides... i drove trough the city nothing changes...


Hi Boris31,
Did you manage to activate SLI in Serbia? I have factory SLI and EVO map 2020-2 and I did code my car 
3000 KAFAS_COMMON >>> COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION = ECE = 01
3010 SLI_CODING >>> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white = 00
I' edited COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE
but no luck.
I didn't change COD_CAM_ONLY because I would like to have map information and camera recognition.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello Alex! Do you have kafas2 or kafas4? Can you try this what has @dncompitech explain to change werte in COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE. Try just this if you have kafas2


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> Hello Alex! Do you have kafas2 or kafas4? Can you try this what has @dncompitech explain to change werte in COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE. Try just this if you have kafas2


Hi Siki,
I have kafas2 (f30 LCI 2017) and I changed COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (59x00 and 69xFF) because my car expects 128bit but no luck. I still get a red circle with three dashes.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

alex.belgrade said:


> Hi Siki,
> I have kafas2 (f30 LCI 2017) and I changed COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (59x00 and 69xFF) because my car expects 128bit but no luck. I still get a red circle with three dashes.


Try this
Original values

02, 02, 22, 20, 12, 01, 00, 00, 00, 00, 20, 00, 02, 12, 02, 00, 20, 02, 02, 10, 00, 00, 00, 00, 22, 01, 10, 00, 20, 22, 12, 01, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF

New values

00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF 

Look here


http://imgur.com/a/jlusX2h


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Stupid things that SLI over emulator working that mean maps have sign and it shows on instrument cluster highway or in city but with kafas2 no. There must be something


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

milennyc said:


> Try this
> Original values
> 
> 02, 02, 22, 20, 12, 01, 00, 00, 00, 00, 20, 00, 02, 12, 02, 00, 20, 02, 02, 10, 00, 00, 00, 00, 22, 01, 10, 00, 20, 22, 12, 01, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF
> ...


As I mentioned in my previous post I did change to New values.


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

I changed KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 and got immediately 10 in red circle. That was the last sign I passed by but before coding. 
If I change to *fusion_mode* after restarting the navigation go back to *fusion_mode, fusion_mode.*
Is this could be a problem to SLI doesn't read map information?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Even with fdl coding going back to fusion_mode,fusion_mode. Try to play is something there for a sure. I can‘t help you right now because I am not in Serbien and I don‘t know when I will be there because of corona virus.


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> Even with fdl coding going back to fusion_mode,fusion_mode. Try to play is something there for a sure. I can‘t help you right now because I am not in Serbien and I don‘t know when I will be there because of corona virus.


Yes, with FDL coding. That is also strange for me. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

With KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 settings SLI is working good if the camera sees the sign but after that, I have only three dashes. I will play tomorrow more with fusion_mode.


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

To conclude, if it is only on COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 camera recognize sign and prohibition too and disappear in next street, the system gets information from the Map it is the end of the restrictions.


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alex.belgrade said:


> To conclude, if it is only on COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 camera recognize sign and prohibition too and disappear in next street, the system gets information from the Map it is the end of the restrictions.


Im only getting prohabitation signs to read when i go past it but speed signs are never recognized on dashboard (---) only appears... what is the problem with this?


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Look at my post above!!!


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

milennyc said:


> Look at my post above!!!


Post above is the reason why I am asking again. Speed signs are not recognized by my car with same coding, I am only getting overtaking prohibited/allowed signs...
.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you have FSC?


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> Do you have FSC?


I have factory 8TH.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Try to put everything on 00 even where is FF. Don‘t change anything else


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> Try to put everything on 00 even where is FF. Don‘t change anything else


First of all thanks for your help. I tried many things, that 1 for example doesn't work. The only thing that changes red circle with 3 dots is when I change COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 what ever I do if that is in fusion mode nothing is happening.


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

boris31 said:


> First of all thanks for your help. I tried many things, that 1 for example doesn't work. The only thing that changes red circle with 3 dots is when I change COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 what ever I do if that is in fusion mode nothing is happening.


Hi boris31,
I live in Serbia and I got a speed limit sign only when is COD_CAM_ONLY=camera_only=00
I also changed:
3010 SLI_CODING, 91 COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE default = 00 (59 times) and FF (69 times)
KAFAS2> 3000> COUNTRY_VARIATION> ECE
KAFAS2> 3010> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY> ECE_white
KAFAS2> 3010> TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION>ECE


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> Try to put everything on 00 even where is FF. Don‘t change anything else


Hi Siki78,
Can you please explain what you mean?


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alex.belgrade said:


> Hi Siki78,
> Can you please explain what you mean?


When I set all the same coding as you do, I'm getting only 3 dashes (---) and speed signs are not recognized, only overtaking prohibition signs are working.. Here is the picture what I'm getting..


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi! I think about country_slinpi_mode coding all wert to 00


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

Any ideas now we for sure know its not fsc problem?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe you can try to update your ecu on a last istep and then try again.


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> Maybe you can try to update your ecu on a last istep and then try again.


Is there any guide? I see that my istep version is F20-13-7-505.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Flashing ECU's with E-sys [GUIDE]


Hi I've created a noobs guide on how to flash your ECU's in an F11. (As I myself am a noob :p ) I'm looking to flash my HU_CIC very soon (just need an external power supply). So i've created this guide from information I could gather on this forum. A warm thanks to everybody in this forum...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

I was thinking to remove 8th and add it again. After that do VO coding to all needed ECU's


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

@milennyc That is not one case in Serbien. All kafas 2 ecu are blocked in Serbien and no SLI. Coding is not working same way like in Bulgarien.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> @milennyc That is not one case in Serbien. All kafas 2 ecu are blocked in Serbien and no SLI. Coding is not working same way like in Bulgarien.


Possible
But its very stupied to pay for Factory SLI and Kafas2 to be blocked for Serbia


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

Just to mention I live in Serbia (Belgrade) and if I put KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 I have only --- then when the camera recognizes the speed sign, I got a number with the red circle. I have factory SLI and the car came from Germany.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

alex.belgrade said:


> Just to mention I live in Serbia (Belgrade) and if I put KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 I have only --- then when the camera recognizes the speed sign, I got a number with the red circle. I have factory SLI and the car came from Germany.


So SLI is working in Serbia in camera_only mode


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

milennyc said:


> So SLI is working in Serbia in camera_only mode


YES


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

My car is from Switzerland.. does anyone have ISTA


milennyc said:


> So SLI is working in Serbia in camera_only mode


for me its not reading speed signs, it reads only this sign when i go past it. That is when i put KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

alex can you try to code in
KOMBI
RCOG_TRSG_APPL = nicht_aktiv
RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv

KAFAS2
COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE
00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF, FF


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

boris31 said:


> My car is from Switzerland.. does anyone have ISTA
> 
> for me its not reading speed signs, it reads only this sign when i go past it. That is when i put KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00
> View attachment 1034215


What is your coding in KOMBI for SLI do you know?


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

milennyc said:


> What is your coding in KOMBI for SLI do you know?


I didnt code anything in kombi


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

boris31 said:


> I didnt code anything in kombi


check this
KOMBI L7_MID > Anzeige_Konfiguration 3000 > SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > BRIG_SURR_APPL = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > BRIG_SURR_TIMEOUT = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > RCOG_TRSG_APPL = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > STAT_FAHRLICHT_TIMEOUT = aktiv
KOMBI L6 BO > PIA_Einheiten 3008 > KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
Kafas2 > SLI_CODING 3010 > NPI_ON_OFF = F010......your
Kafas2 > SLI_CODING 3010 > SLI_ON_OFF = F010 ........your


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

milennyc said:


> check this
> KOMBI L7_MID > Anzeige_Konfiguration 3000 > SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
> KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > BRIG_SURR_APPL = aktiv
> KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > BRIG_SURR_TIMEOUT = aktiv
> ...


I have all of this settings already set like this.


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> alex can you try to code in
> KOMBI
> RCOG_TRSG_APPL = nicht_aktiv
> RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv
> ...


I already have changed KAFAS2_COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE. My settings are (59x00 and 69xFF)

I remember I tried to change
RCOG_TRSG_APPL = nicht_aktiv
RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv
then as long as I remember I got some errors or something.
What is this doing?


----------



## djolebrankovic (Jun 19, 2021)

alex.belgrade said:


> I already have changed KAFAS2_COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE. My settings are (59x00 and 69xFF)
> 
> I remember I tried to change
> RCOG_TRSG_APPL = nicht_aktiv
> ...


 I have f30 with Kafas2 camera. Car is equipped factory with 8TH. Do you know how can I manage to SLI working in Serbia?


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

djolebrankovic said:


> I have f30 with Kafas2 camera. Car is equipped factory with 8TH. Do you know how can I manage to SLI working in Serbia?


Sorry for the late reply I was in Croatia and I put back KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY =fusion mode and everything is working perfectly. In Serbia I manage only if is on KAFAS2 >>> SLI_CODING >>> COD_CAM_ONLY = camera_only = 00 and KAFAS2_COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE (59x00 and 69xFF) then camera read sign but not from map.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Alex!
Can you try change just in KAFAS2_COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE to put everything on 00 even where is FF
00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00


----------



## Dario_3007 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi at all,
is it possible to activate SLI on this car:
VIN: WBA8J11010A713081 
NBTevo_N180921 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dario_3007 said:


> Hi at all,
> is it possible to activate SLI on this car:
> VIN: WBA8J11010A713081
> NBTevo_N180921
> ...


Seems car has FLA Camera, not KAFAS, which would mean No SLI possible.


----------



## IlanLCD (Jan 3, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> Seems car has FLA Camera, not KAFAS, which would mean No SLI possible.


Shawn,
If I have KAFAS2 and LDW, can I activate the SLI without an FSC code?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IlanLCD said:


> Shawn,
> If I have KAFAS2 and LDW, can I activate the SLI without an FSC code?


Fsc is necessary for 100%


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Does somebody know how to activate SLI in Japan? FSC is coded


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> Does somebody know how to activate SLI in Japan? FSC is coded


FSC necessary + corect coding, of course if KAFAS exist in car


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Kafas is exist, FSC is coded but I just need the correct coding for Japan


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> Kafas is exist, FSC is coded but I just need the correct coding for Japan
> 
> View attachment 1052150


Did you try to change CONTRY_SLINPI_MODE all werte to 00?


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Perfect thank you 👍


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> Perfect thank you 👍
> View attachment 1052155


You are welcome!


----------



## RSX6 (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> FSC necessary + corect coding, of course if KAFAS exist in car


hi All,
how can we check if the KAFAS exists in the car ... my control unit tree shows KAFAS in red and in e-sys its not visible. can anyone suggest the physical location of the module in X6 (2016). 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

RSX6 said:


> hi All,
> how can we check if the KAFAS exists in the car ... my control unit tree shows KAFAS in red and in e-sys its not visible. can anyone suggest the physical location of the module in X6 (2016).
> thanks in advance.


Sent vin pm, I can check 
Kafas is on front glass, place where is interior mirror


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

The ECU is driver side Footwell. Maybe you changed Can cable with high and low?


----------



## RSX6 (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Sent vin pm, I can check
> Kafas is on front glass, place where is interior mirror





Adalbert_77 said:


> Sent vin pm, I can check
> Kafas is on front glass, place where is interior mirror


Hi Adalbert ... PM sent. thanks.


----------



## a90.bn (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> i can help with fsc and codings, sent PM


hi. can you help me code this in my car? its an import from japan but i think everything has it since every car like this came standard


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

a90.bn said:


> hi. can you help me code this in my car? its an import from japan but i think everything has it since every car like this came standard


is kafas in car? sent vin full pm, I can check if possible activate


----------



## a90.bn (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> is kafas in car? sent vin full pm, I can check if possible activate


can you send me a pm? new here couldnt figure how to send people a pm 😅


----------



## F15er (11 mo ago)

Hi folks got a 2016 F15, car is UK spec and has Front Collision Assist and Pedestrian Assist and Lane Assist so it has KAFAS ( positive its KAFAS1) looks like i have everything to to have SLI but is it possible to code it or does it need FCS code?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

F15er said:


> Hi folks got a 2016 F15, car is UK spec and has Front Collision Assist and Pedestrian Assist and Lane Assist so it has KAFAS ( positive its KAFAS1) looks like i have everything to to have SLI but is it possible to code it or does it need FCS code?


Pm sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F15er said:


> Hi folks got a 2016 F15, car is UK spec and has Front Collision Assist and Pedestrian Assist and Lane Assist so it has KAFAS ( positive its KAFAS1) looks like i have everything to to have SLI but is it possible to code it or does it need FCS code?


2016 would be KAFAS2. PM sent.


----------



## a90.bn (11 mo ago)

hi @shawnsheridan , mind to pm me for sli code?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

a90.bn said:


> hi @shawnsheridan , mind to pm me for sli code?


Pm sent sent, I can help


----------



## MrM240i (9 mo ago)

Hi,

Can someone help me with the code as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrM240i said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me with the code as well?


PM sent.


----------



## kaiserstumm (9 mo ago)

maron said:


> *SLI available anywhere in the world*
> 
> Check image
> Additional KAFAS2 FDL coding
> ...


Hi, tried this setting on a F15 2015 MJ with kafas2 to read road signs in Bosnia but no succes. Pretty sure that it also does not work in Serbia neither. 
ofc coded the camera from fusion to camery only also. No difference. 
it can read and display only two signs (overtake forbidden and overtake allowed) but no speed signs.
Has somwbody menaged to make kafas2 to work in balkans? Kafas4 works with no problems with this coding!


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

SLI and NPI on Kafas2 is working in Bosnien but not in Serbien.


----------



## kaiserstumm (9 mo ago)

Siki78 said:


> SLI and NPI on Kafas2 is working in Bosnien but not in Serbien.


Would you be that kind ant tell me which coding works on kafas2 in BiH for SLI? 
like i said i tried with the above, which should work for all countries and set from fusion mode to camera only but no succes. Thnx


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

KAFAS2_COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE put everything on 00 even where is FF
00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00


----------



## alex.belgrade (Apr 26, 2021)

As I mention before I have KAFAS2 on F30 (2017) and I live in Serbia. If I set up "camera only" I got a speed sign and overtake forbidden and etc. I do not get the "STOP" sign. 
Is someone know what is different between KAFAS2 and KAFAS4 settings?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

"STOP" sign you will never get with kafas2 just SLI and NPI.


----------



## kaiserstumm (9 mo ago)

Siki78 said:


> KAFAS2_COUNTRY_SLINPI_MODE put everything on 00 even where is FF
> 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00


Tried with all 00, and even with all FF but does not work.
Map is 2022 next east. Perhaps if i switch to west version and use fusion mode again?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hi
is somebody who can help me with coding Speed limit info for Mini F54?
Year 2015, kafas 2, I have certificate, just need info how to correct code.
thanks


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Adalbert_77 said:


> hi
> is somebody who can help me with coding Speed limit info for Mini F54?
> Year 2015, kafas 2, I have certificate, just need info how to correct code.
> thanks


Sure, no problem Wojti. I'll solve it for you remotely.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kubax86 said:


> Sure, no problem Wojti. I'll solve it for you remotely.


Misunderstanding, I can code alone, just be sure codings 😀


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Misunderstanding, I can code alone, just be sure codings 😀


No problem, code it alone then.


----------



## zuber (9 mo ago)

Hi,
What about SLI on my machine? Is it possible to activate?
VIN: WBATR55000NA43975
Thanks.


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

zuber said:


> WBATR55000NA43975


Yes, 100% compatible. PM sent.


----------



## zuber (9 mo ago)

kubax86 said:


> Yes, 100% compatible. PM sent.


Do I need Kafas4 ECU for SLI? I believe so. I bought ENET cable and connected to the car. I had various ECU's detected based on the Chassis code selected. Once S18A selected I had 19 ECU's (see the screenshot) but there is no Kafas ECU.
Are you sure SLI is possible in that case?

Am I doing something wrong connecting to the car?


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

zuber said:


> Do I need Kafas4 ECU for SLI? I believe so. I bought ENET cable and connected to the car. I had various ECU's detected based on the Chassis code selected. Once S18A selected I had 19 ECU's (see the screenshot) but there is no Kafas ECU.
> Are you sure SLI is possible in that case?
> 
> Am I doing something wrong connecting to the car?
> View attachment 1059519


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

zuber said:


> Do I need Kafas4 ECU for SLI? I believe so. I bought ENET cable and connected to the car. I had various ECU's detected based on the Chassis code selected. Once S18A selected I had 19 ECU's (see the screenshot) but there is no Kafas ECU.
> Are you sure SLI is possible in that case?
> 
> Am I doing something wrong connecting to the car?
> View attachment 1059519


Yes you have kafas 4, wrong reading by esys ECUs


----------

